# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یه معلم ابتدایی چجوری میتونه پیشرفت کنه و به موقعیت های بالا دست پیدا کنه؟

## Morvarid80

بچه ها من تازه ابتدایی قبول شدم
بنظرتون چه کارایی میتونم بکنم که موقعیت مالی و اجتماعیم رو بالاتر از اینی که هست ببرم؟!
تدریس خصوصی که تو ابتدایی کسی برای بچش نمیگیره
مدرسه تاسیس کنم؟   دکتری بگیرم استاد دانشگاه شم؟
آقا کلا چه راههایی برای پیشرفتم دارم؟

----------


## mohammad1381

سلام خواهر،معلم ها در کل امسال حقوقشون بالا رفته و مثلا الان معلم ابتدایی دارای دکترا طرفای 10 تومان میگیره که الان یه طرح به مجلس بردند که قراره رتبه بندی و همترازی و ... کنند،اگر کننده (به صورت کاملا عادلانه قانون تصویب بشه) معلم دارای دکترا با مثلا 20 سال سابقه سال بعد 15تومن میتونه بگیره.(لیسانس و اینا هم نمیدونم ولی مطمئنا برای 10 سال سابقه به بالا بالای 10 تومنه!)
در مورد موقعیت اجتماعی هم که کلا رئیس جمهور هم باشی روی حرف معلم نمیتونی حرف بزنی
اگر هم در حین تدریست مقاله و اینا بدی میتونی استاد دانشگاه هم بشی!
وقت آزادم که زیاد داره ولی سر و کله زدن با دانش آموزا اونم برای 5 سال اول که(نمیدونم شایدم دو سه سال) به مناطق محروم میفرستند،سخته ولی اگه دوست داشته باشید برای یه خانوم بهترین شغل تو ایرانه!
در کل امیدوارم به جوابتون رسیده باشید.

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام خواهر،معلم ها در کل امسال حقوقشون بالا رفته و مثلا الان معلم ابتدایی دارای دکترا طرفای 10 تومان میگیره که الان یه طرح به مجلس بردند که قراره رتبه بندی و همترازی و ... کنند،اگر کننده (به صورت کاملا عادلانه قانون تصویب بشه) معلم دارای دکترا با مثلا 20 سال سابقه سال بعد 15تومن میتونه بگیره.(لیسانس و اینا هم نمیدونم ولی مطمئنا برای 10 سال سابقه به بالا بالای 10 تومنه!)
> در مورد موقعیت اجتماعی هم که کلا رئیس جمهور هم باشی روی حرف معلم نمیتونی حرف بزنی
> اگر هم در حین تدریست مقاله و اینا بدی میتونی استاد دانشگاه هم بشی!
> وقت آزادم که زیاد داره ولی سر و کله زدن با دانش آموزا اونم برای 5 سال اول که(نمیدونم شایدم دو سه سال) به مناطق محروم میفرستند،سخته ولی اگه دوست داشته باشید برای یه خانوم بهترین شغل تو ایرانه!
> در کل امیدوارم به جوابتون رسیده باشید.


مرسی آقا
راستی روستا هم نمیرم امسال محل خدمتامون مشخص شد   من ناحیه۱ شهرمونم جای خیلی خوبیه

----------


## mohammad1381

خدارو شکر، در ضمن یه قانون دارن تصویب میکنند که کسایی که توی شغل معلمی با مدرک دکترا هستند اندازه استاد دانشگاه پول بگیره!
من میگم برو همیجوری دکترا هم بگیر طرفای 20 تومن میگیری

----------


## Morvarid80

> خدارو شکر، در ضمن یه قانون دارن تصویب میکنند که کسایی که توی شغل معلمی با مدرک دکترا هستند اندازه استاد دانشگاه پول بگیره!
> من میگم برو همیجوری دکترا هم بگیر طرفای 20 تومن میگیری


ولی میدونی که الان ۲۰ تومن یه درامد متوسطه؟  در حد همون ۵ تومنِ ۵سال پیشه
ولی بازم دم خدا گرم    البته باید امیدوار باشیم تصویب شه

من خودکو جدی نمیگیرم اقلا من خاک پای همه دکترا، ولی معلمی اونقدر شغل مهم و بنیادی که باید کاری کنن معلم دغدغه ی مالی نداشته باشه    اگه درامد معلمی خوب باشه رتبه های برتر میان سراغ معلمی و اینجوری وضع آموزش کشور پیشرفت میکنه

----------


## mohammad1381

> ولی میدونی که الان ۲۰ تومن یه درامد متوسطه؟  در حد همون ۵ تومنِ ۵سال پیشه
> ولی بازم دم خدا گرم    البته باید امیدوار باشیم تصویب شه
> 
> من خودکو جدی نمیگیرم اقلا من خاک پای همه دکترا، ولی معلمی اونقدر شغل مهم و بنیادی که باید کاری کنن معلم دغدغه ی مالی نداشته باشه    اگه درامد معلمی خوب باشه رتبه های برتر میان سراغ معلمی و اینجوری وضع آموزش کشور پیشرفت میکنه


خواهر من یه قولی بهت میدم ،اینو یه جایی یادداشت کن!
پنج سال دیگه همه بخاطر درآمد و مزایای معلمی میان این شغل،یعنی بعد از سه رشته تاپ این شغله
اینم بنویس که اقتصاد ایران پنج سال دیگه 10 برابر بهتره نسبت به الان،شاید منو به سخره بگیرند دوستان ولی خودشان میبینند.

----------


## Morvarid80

> خواهر من یه قولی بهت میدم ،اینو یه جایی یادداشت کن!
> پنج سال دیگه همه بخاطر درآمد و مزایای معلمی میان این شغل،یعنی بعد از سه رشته تاپ این شغله


خدا از دهنت بشنوه

----------


## mohammad1381

ببخشید این مورد هم یادم رفته یکم جسارته و از همین الان مغفرت :Yahoo (105): :
در بحث امر ازدواج هم که خودتون میدونید که معلمی بهترین شغل هم از لحاظ سطح اجتماعی(البته برای خانوما) و بهترین شغل برای تربیت کردن فرزاندان هستش(چون فقط صبح ها کار می کنند بعدش ویژگی بارز صبوری و سروکله زدن با بچه ها رو بلده!)

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببخشید این مورد هم یادم رفته یکم جسارته و از همین الان مغفرت:
> در بحث امر ازدواج هم که خودتون میدونید که معلمی بهترین شغل هم از لحاظ سطح اجتماعی(البته برای خانوما) و بهترین شغل برای تربیت کردن فرزاندان هستش(چون فقط صبح ها کار می کنند بعدش ویژگی بارز صبوری و سروکله زدن با بچه ها رو بلده!)


ایشالله همسر و مادر خوبیم بشم      
با اینکه به کار و پیشرفت اجتماعی اهمیت میدم اما در برابر ازدواج و بچه داری و زن بودنم گارد خاصی ندارم برعکس خیلی از همسنام 
ممنونم

----------


## Zahra77

*با عشق و علاقه کار کن 
مثلا صبح ها ساعت 7 با عشق برو سر کار 
خلاقیت داشته باش مثلا برای بچه ها یه مقوا بگیر دور عکساشون تشویق ستاره بزن 
کلا علاقه معجزه میکنه 
*

----------


## prince

> بچه ها من تازه ابتدایی قبول شدم
> بنظرتون چه کارایی میتونم بکنم که موقعیت مالی و اجتماعیم رو بالاتر از اینی که هست ببرم؟!
> تدریس خصوصی که تو ابتدایی کسی برای بچش نمیگیره
> مدرسه تاسیس کنم؟   دکتری بگیرم استاد دانشگاه شم؟
> آقا کلا چه راههایی برای پیشرفتم دارم؟


جاي پيشرفت زياد دارين تو اين شغل اما كاملا به خودتون بستگي داره كه ارزوهاتون و اهدافتون چيه و چي ميخواين يه جايگاه علمي بالا هدفتونه يا صرفا درامد و پول دراوردن مهمه براتون هر دو راه متفاوتي داره .معلمي تايم ازاد زيادي داره و ميتونين خيلي كارا انجام بدين برا همين تعداد زيادي معلم دو شغله هستن . من معلم داشتم توليدي داشت و معلم داشتم كه يه سري كارايي تو امور دام و حيوانات انجام ميداد و هردو درامد خوبي داشتن و وضعشون خوب بود .اما ميگم هدف مهمه اصلا توانايي و علم با درامد رابطه مستقيم ندارن يعني فك نكن كه علم بيشتر پول بيشتر اصلا من همين الان استاد دارم فوق بيسواد اما صرفا داروسازي خونده همزمان داروخانه داره و يه كلينيك پوست و زيبايي داره مثل ماشين پول چاپ ميكنه و استاد دارم فوق العاده با سوادتر كه درامدش يك دهم اون نيست ولي ممكنه هر دو با توجه به هدفشون راضي و خوشبخت باشن

----------


## mohammad1381

> جاي پيشرفت زياد دارين تو اين شغل اما كاملا به خودتون بستگي داره كه ارزوهاتون و اهدافتون چيه و چي ميخواين يه جايگاه علمي بالا هدفتونه يا صرفا درامد و پول دراوردن مهمه براتون هر دو راه متفاوتي داره .معلمي تايم ازاد زيادي داره و ميتونين خيلي كارا انجام بدين برا همين تعداد زيادي معلم دو شغله هستن . من معلم داشتم توليدي داشت و معلم داشتم كه يه سري كارايي تو امور دام و حيوانات انجام ميداد و هردو درامد خوبي داشتن و وضعشون خوب بود .اما ميگم هدف مهمه اصلا توانايي و علم با درامد رابطه مستقيم ندارن يعني فك نكن كه علم بيشتر پول بيشتر اصلا من همين الان استاد دارم فوق بيسواد اما صرفا داروسازي خونده همزمان داروخانه داره و يه كلينيك پوست و زيبايي داره مثل ماشين پول چاپ ميكنه و استاد دارم فوق العاده با سوادتر كه درامدش يك دهم اون نيست ولي ممكنه هر دو با توجه به هدفشون راضي و خوشبخت باشن


دقیقا،اگر علمی خواهان پیشرفت هستید مجال ورود به دانشگاه بازه
اگر پیشرفت اقتصادی میخواهید که می توانید دوشغله باشید

----------


## meysam98

در کنار همه این ها میتونید به شغل دوم متناسب با حوزه اول شغلیتون فکر کنید

----------


## Hisen

> بچه ها من تازه ابتدایی قبول شدم
> بنظرتون چه کارایی میتونم بکنم که موقعیت مالی و اجتماعیم رو بالاتر از اینی که هست ببرم؟!
> تدریس خصوصی که تو ابتدایی کسی برای بچش نمیگیره
> مدرسه تاسیس کنم؟   دکتری بگیرم استاد دانشگاه شم؟
> آقا کلا چه راههایی برای پیشرفتم دارم؟


*وارد زمینه ی تیزهوشان ششم به هفتم بشید . سعی کنید اطلاعات زیادی کسب کنید و در همین حوزه فعالیت کنید . از آموزش و تدریس تا مشاوره و طرح سوال !! انقدر تحقیق کنید تا کاملا اشراف داشته باشید و بچه ها رو ترغیب بکنید . اگر بتونید خوب کار کنید درآمد عالی خواهید داشت .*

----------


## Morvarid80

> *با عشق و علاقه کار کن 
> مثلا صبح ها ساعت 7 با عشق برو سر کار 
> خلاقیت داشته باش مثلا برای بچه ها یه مقوا بگیر دور عکساشون تشویق ستاره بزن 
> کلا علاقه معجزه میکنه 
> *


جل الخالق         فکر کنم اسم استارتر رو ندیدی      وگرنه این ادبیاتی نیست که تو با من داشته باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Morvarid80

> *وارد زمینه ی تیزهوشان ششم به هفتم بشید . سعی کنید اطلاعات زیادی کسب کنید و در همین حوزه فعالیت کنید . از آموزش و تدریس تا مشاوره و طرح سوال !! انقدر تحقیق کنید تا کاملا اشراف داشته باشید و بچه ها رو ترغیب بکنید . اگر بتونید خوب کار کنید درآمد عالی خواهید داشت .*


دوست من عالی یعنی چقدر؟ چون فکر کنم با شروع کارم یه ۵ تومنی بگیرم؟ از تیزهوشان ۱۵ میگیرم که کلش بشه ۲۰؟؟؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> در کنار همه این ها میتونید به شغل دوم متناسب با حوزه اول شغلیتون فکر کنید


آخه متاسفانه شغلم ابتداییه 
مثلا اگه شیمی بود یه کار تحقیقاتی   میکردم
ولی ابتداییه     اصلا حوزه نیست

----------


## bewniii

اولا بهتون تبریک میگم بابت قبولی
من هم ورودی 98 ریاضی فرهنگیانم
بهترین توصیه ادامه تحصیل به مقاطع بالاتره که وارد دانشگاه بشید
اکثر اساتید ما هم (نزدیک 70 درصدشون) معلمایی بودن که درس خوندن شدن استاد فرهنگیان
اگه از همین سال اول جدی بخونید حتما تو دانشگاه های تاپ برای ارشد میتونید ادامه بدید : )

----------


## Morvarid80

> جاي پيشرفت زياد دارين تو اين شغل اما كاملا به خودتون بستگي داره كه ارزوهاتون و اهدافتون چيه و چي ميخواين يه جايگاه علمي بالا هدفتونه يا صرفا درامد و پول دراوردن مهمه براتون هر دو راه متفاوتي داره .معلمي تايم ازاد زيادي داره و ميتونين خيلي كارا انجام بدين برا همين تعداد زيادي معلم دو شغله هستن . من معلم داشتم توليدي داشت و معلم داشتم كه يه سري كارايي تو امور دام و حيوانات انجام ميداد و هردو درامد خوبي داشتن و وضعشون خوب بود .اما ميگم هدف مهمه اصلا توانايي و علم با درامد رابطه مستقيم ندارن يعني فك نكن كه علم بيشتر پول بيشتر اصلا من همين الان استاد دارم فوق بيسواد اما صرفا داروسازي خونده همزمان داروخانه داره و يه كلينيك پوست و زيبايي داره مثل ماشين پول چاپ ميكنه و استاد دارم فوق العاده با سوادتر كه درامدش يك دهم اون نيست ولي ممكنه هر دو با توجه به هدفشون راضي و خوشبخت باشن


راستش بنظرم من اصلا روحیاتش و شرایطشزو ندارم که برم تو کار آزاد دام و تولیدی....     مرد بودن میطلبه
من قصدم هر دوتاشه     بنظرت با مدرسه تاسیس کردن میتونم به هر دوتاش برسم؟؟      خیلی سخته و سرمایه زیادمیخواد؟!   من بنظرم چاره‌ای ندارم جز اینکه با کار علمی به درامد برسم
یا فوقش بدون اینکه تحرک خاصب کنم، تو زمینه‌ی دام و تولیدی و... فقط سرمایه‌گذاری کنم    و منتظر سوددهیش بشینم

----------


## Morvarid80

> اولا بهتون تبریک میگم بابت قبولی
> من هم ورودی 98 ریاضی فرهنگیانم
> بهترین توصیه ادامه تحصیل به مقاطع بالاتره که وارد دانشگاه بشید
> اکثر اساتید ما هم (نزدیک 70 درصدشون) معلمایی بودن که درس خوندن شدن استاد فرهنگیان
> اگه از همین سال اول جدی بخونید حتما تو دانشگاه های تاپ برای ارشد میتونید ادامه بدید : )


سلامم   منم به تو تبریک میگم    :Yahoo (1):         درامد و پرستیژ اساتیدتون چجوریه؟    مثلا یه عدد کلی بگو     یا راجع به پرستیژ یه مقایسه کلی بکن مثلا بگو در حد فلان شغله

----------


## Shah1n

چقدر دوستان تخیلی جرف میزنن
برو دکترا بگیر؟؟؟؟
اصلا خبر ندارن که اموزش و پرورش به خاطر کمبود معلم بیشتر از فوق رو قبول نمیکنه برای کسی که لیسانس فرهنگیان داره
در ضمن اگر تحصیلش در زمان تعهدش باشه میزان دو برابر تحصیلش به خدمتش اضافه میشه
یعنی اینکه اگر قبل از اتمام تعهدت لیسانس بگیری حداقل 4 سال به تعهدت اضافه میشه و بدبختی اضافه
چقدرم حقوقا رو رویایی نشون میدن
دوستای من فارغ التحصیل امسال حقوقشون 3 تومنه و مناطق محروم 3400(البته ابتدایی نیستن و فنی و هنرستان تدریس میکنن اما حقوق یه معلم تازه کار زیاد فرقی نداره چه رشته ای باشه نهایتش دویست تومن اینور و اونور)
تنها راهش تدریس خصوصی و یا کلاس برای ورود دانش آموز به تیزهوشان و مدارس خاص هست
یا اینکه ادامه تحصیل بدید و به دبیری تغییر وضعیت بدید و بشید مشاور مدرسه و بیرون یه مرکز مشاوره کودک و نوجوان راه اندازی کنید که فوق العاده تبدیل وضعیت سخته و بعضی جاها اصلا قبول نمیکنن و یا خیلی وقتا نیاز ندارن این دیگه به شانسه
فعلا شما این 4 سالو بخون و چند سال تدریس کن تا اونموقع فرصت زیاده و دنیا هزار رنگ عوض میکنه
یکی از همین دوستان انجمن هم که ابتدایی میخوند الان رشته کامپیوتر پیام نور هم هم زمان میخونه و میخواد در کنار تدریسش برنامه نویسی هم بکنه که فکر خوبیه

----------


## Saturn8

معلمی پول توش نیست البته برای پسرا بذار موج تورم بیاد تو جامعه میبینید شش تومن اندازه یه میلیون تومنه دوسال قبل میشه اینا همش بازیه اگه پسرید دور معلمی نرید بدبخت میشین

----------


## Morvarid80

> چقدر دوستان تخیلی جرف میزنن
> برو دکترا بگیر؟؟؟؟
> اصلا خبر ندارن که اموزش و پرورش به خاطر کمبود معلم بیشتر از فوق رو قبول نمیکنه برای کسی که لیسانس فرهنگیان داره
> در ضمن اگر تحصیلش در زمان تعهدش باشه میزان دو برابر تحصیلش به خدمتش اضافه میشه
> یعنی اینکه اگر قبل از اتمام تعهدت لیسانس بگیری حداقل 4 سال به تعهدت اضافه میشه و بدبختی اضافه
> چقدرم حقوقا رو رویایی نشون میدن
> دوستای من فارغ التحصیل امسال حقوقشون 3 تومنه و مناطق محروم 3400(البته ابتدایی نیستن و فنی و هنرستان تدریس میکنن اما حقوق یه معلم تازه کار زیاد فرقی نداره چه رشته ای باشه نهایتش دویست تومن اینور و اونور)
> تنها راهش تدریس خصوصی و یا کلاس برای ورود دانش آموز به تیزهوشان و مدارس خاص هست
> یا اینکه ادامه تحصیل بدید و به دبیری تغییر وضعیت بدید و بشید مشاور مدرسه و بیرون یه مرکز مشاوره کودک و نوجوان راه اندازی کنید که فوق العاده تبدیل وضعیت سخته و بعضی جاها اصلا قبول نمیکنن و یا خیلی وقتا نیاز ندارن این دیگه به شانسه
> ...


ببخشید مگه تعهدم ۶ سال نیست؟؟؟؟ خب یکم وقفه میندازم تو ادامه تحصیلم    بعد اصلا من محل خدمتم ناحیه ۱ شهرمونه    جای خوبیه      اشکالی نداره اگه تعهدم زیاد بشه



راستی من اگه بخوام تغییر مقطع بدم فقط میتونم پست مدیریتی و معاونت و مشاوره داشته باشم؟


مرسی

----------


## Morvarid80

> معلمی پول توش نیست البته برای پسرا بذار موج تورم بیاد تو جامعه میبینید شش تومن اندازه یه میلیون تومنه دوسال قبل میشه اینا همش بازیه اگه پسرید دور معلمی نرید بدبخت میشین


نه.    دخترم   .  ولی دلیل نمیشه پول و موقعیت نخوام  :Yahoo (21): 
پسرم همین الانشم ۶ تومن ارزشی نداره

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام. 
اولا تبریک میگم بابت قبولیتون 
ثانیا معلمی بر خلاف گفته بعضی دوستان انقدرا هم اوضاعش داغون نیست و واقعا هیچ موقع رشته و شغلی نمیتونه واسه یک خانم انقدر عالی باشه!
در رابطه با ادامه تحصیل هم که دوستان میگن آموزش و پرورش بیشتر از فوق لیسانس اجازه نمیده لازمه یک توضیح بدم!
ببینید اینکه میگن آموزش و پرورش اجازه نمیده یا سخت میگیره مبنی بر قبول مدرک یا همون اعمال مدرک هست یعنی به شما میگه خانم فلانی اگر بخونی فکر نکن به حقوقت اضافه میکنما شما در حد همون فوق لیسانس میمونی ....!
شما اگر هدفتون هیئت علمی شدن و استاد دانشگاه شدن باشه اصلا توجه نمیکنید و با شور و علاقه ادامه میدید تا دکتری.
*

----------


## mohammad1381

خواهرم یه چیزی میگم که فکر کنم از خوشحالی بشی:
آیا مدانستید شما در سال های تحصیل در تربیت معلم حتی تا مدرک دکتری(فکر کنم بالای 10 ساله)تماما جز سوابقتون حساب میشه،شما از همین الان فرمون رو بگیرید به سمت دکترا،در ضمن به دانشج معلم ماهی 3 تومان میدن نه معلمی با 10 سال سابقه!
در ضمن شما اگر میخواهید وارد کار دانشگاهی بشید الان اساتید دانشگاه زیر دکترا نداریم،
در ضمن یه کار دیگه ای هم میتونید بکنید (یکی از معلم هام کردن)ایشون در حین معلمی رشته حقوق درس خوندن و الان دکترا داخل همین رشته دارند و اینکه الان فکر کنم 48 سال سن دارند و بازنشسته فرهنگیان می شوند و الان توی دانشگاه رشته حقوق درس میدن و همچنین دفتر وکالت زدن!
در کل به محض ورود به دانشگاه 30 سال کار شما شروع میشه.

----------


## mohammad1381

> *سلام. 
> اولا تبریک میگم بابت قبولیتون 
> ثانیا معلمی بر خلاف گفته بعضی دوستان انقدرا هم اوضاعش داغون نیست و واقعا هیچ موقع رشته و شغلی نمیتونه واسه یک خانم انقدر عالی باشه!
> در رابطه با ادامه تحصیل هم که دوستان میگن آموزش و پرورش بیشتر از فوق لیسانس اجازه نمیده لازمه یک توضیح بدم!
> ببینید اینکه میگن آموزش و پرورش اجازه نمیده یا سخت میگیره مبنی بر قبول مدرک یا همون اعمال مدرک هست یعنی به شما میگه خانم فلانی اگر بخونی فکر نکن به حقوقت اضافه میکنما شما در حد همون فوق لیسانس میمونی ....!
> شما اگر هدفتون هیئت علمی شدن و استاد دانشگاه شدن باشه اصلا توجه نمیکنید و با شور و علاقه ادامه میدید تا دکتری.
> *


چه کسی این حرف رو زده معلم دکترا نمیگیره و اگر هم بگیره اندازه فوق لیسانس حقوق میگیره.از سال بعد دکترا ها به اندازه 80 درصد حقوق هیت علمی دانشگاه دولتی(که الان طرفای 20 تومن هست)دریافت می کنند یعنی در بدترین حالت 15 تومن(با مالیات و....)،این همترازی مختص معلم هایی است که دکترا دارند

----------


## mohammad1381

> دوست من عالی یعنی چقدر؟ چون فکر کنم با شروع کارم یه ۵ تومنی بگیرم؟ از تیزهوشان ۱۵ میگیرم که کلش بشه ۲۰؟؟؟


خواهرم هر شغلی ائایلش کم حقوق میگیرند،الان یه پزشک مثلا (نمیدونم همینجوری عدد میدم)30 تومن درآمد داره،از 10 تومن شروع کرده و بالا اومده.
درضمن حقوق معلم ابتدایی 1.5ملیون تومان از دبیرستان بخاطر سختی کار بیشتر میگیرند.

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


چه کسی این حرف رو زده معلم دکترا نمیگیره و اگر هم بگیره اندازه فوق لیسانس حقوق میگیره.از سال بعد دکترا ها به اندازه 80 درصد حقوق هیت علمی دانشگاه دولتی(که الان طرفای 20 تومن هست)دریافت می کنند یعنی در بدترین حالت 15 تومن(با مالیات و....)،این همترازی مختص معلم هایی است که دکترا دارند


دوست عزیز من خودم دانشجو معلمم...طرح رتبه بندی متاسفانه هنوز اعمال نشده بنده از شرایط فعلی گفتم.بعدشم چرا باید با مدرک دکترا بمونن تو آموزش و پرورش؟*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *دوست عزیز من خودم دانشجو معلمم...طرح رتبه بندی متاسفانه هنوز اعمال نشده بنده از شرایط فعلی گفتم.بعدشم چرا باید با مدرک دکترا بمونن تو آموزش و پرورش؟*


با مدرک دکتری داخل آموزش و پروش نمونن بیان استاد دانشگاه بشن!

----------


## Morvarid80

> خواهرم یه چیزی میگم که فکر کنم از خوشحالی بشی:
> آیا مدانستید شما در سال های تحصیل در تربیت معلم حتی تا مدرک دکتری(فکر کنم بالای 10 ساله)تماما جز سوابقتون حساب میشه،شما از همین الان فرمون رو بگیرید به سمت دکترا،در ضمن به دانشج معلم ماهی 3 تومان میدن نه معلمی با 10 سال سابقه!
> در ضمن شما اگر میخواهید وارد کار دانشگاهی بشید الان اساتید دانشگاه زیر دکترا نداریم،
> در ضمن یه کار دیگه ای هم میتونید بکنید (یکی از معلم هام کردن)ایشون در حین معلمی رشته حقوق درس خوندن و الان دکترا داخل همین رشته دارند و اینکه الان فکر کنم 48 سال سن دارند و بازنشسته فرهنگیان می شوند و الان توی دانشگاه رشته حقوق درس میدن و همچنین دفتر وکالت زدن!
> در کل به محض ورود به دانشگاه 30 سال کار شما شروع میشه.


با شما که حرف میزنم اصلا از انتخابم تو پوست خودم نمیگنجم.اتفاقا دیوونه ی حقوق و وکالتم     تو تاپیکای قبلیم هست

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


با مدرک دکتری داخل آموزش و پروش نمونن بیان استاد دانشگاه بشن!


نه  با دکتری برن الفبا درس بدن!*

----------


## Shah1n

> ببخشید مگه تعهدم ۶ سال نیست؟؟؟؟ خب یکم وقفه میندازم تو ادامه تحصیلم    بعد اصلا من محل خدمتم ناحیه ۱ شهرمونه    جای خوبیه      اشکالی نداره اگه تعهدم زیاد بشه
> 
> 
> 
> راستی من اگه بخوام تغییر مقطع بدم فقط میتونم پست مدیریتی و معاونت و مشاوره داشته باشم؟
> 
> 
> مرسی


تعهدتون دوبرابر مدت زمان تحصيله و اگه 3 ساله تموم كنيد ميشه 6 سال
اون 3 ساله هم كه ميگن الكيه همون 4 ساله تحصيل و تعهدتون 8 ساله
محل خدمت هم ممكنه تغيير كنه اصلا ثابت نيست يهو ديديد بعد فارغ التحصيلي فرستادنتون روستا هيچ تضميني وجود نداره و عينا تو متن تعهد هم نوشته شده كه هرجا بگن تدريس كنيد شما بايد اطاعات كنيد
نه صرفا مشاوره نيست رشته هاي ديگه هم ميشه تدريس كنيد فقط بايد مرتبط باشه مثلا از ابتدايي پريدن به فيزيك نامعقوله اما درسهايي مثل ديني و ادبيات راحتتره ولي اكثرا چيزي كه ديدم مشاوره س

----------


## Shah1n

> چه کسی این حرف رو زده معلم دکترا نمیگیره و اگر هم بگیره اندازه فوق لیسانس حقوق میگیره.از سال بعد دکترا ها به اندازه 80 درصد حقوق هیت علمی دانشگاه دولتی(که الان طرفای 20 تومن هست)دریافت می کنند یعنی در بدترین حالت 15 تومن(با مالیات و....)،این همترازی مختص معلم هایی است که دکترا دارند


دوست عزيز همين اسفند امثال رتبه تمامي معلم ها يك واحد كاهش پيدا كرد
من كه با ديپلم دانشجو معلم شدم و تو حكمم كد 3 يعني ديپلم خورده بود شد 2 يعني سيكل!!!
از دوستان و اقوام هم پرسيدم ليسانس شده بود ديپلم و به همين ترتيب كم شده بود الان حكم ها رو نگاه كنيد همينه
در ضمن دانشجو معلم 3 تومن نميگيره حكمش 2800 هست
دريافتي كه به مراتب كمتره و من كه رجايي ميخونم و هيچ 10 درصد و 25 درصدي ازم كم نميشه(رجايي با فرهنگيان متفاوته برا همين كسر نميشه ) دريافتيم 2400 هست و اون فردي كه تازه شروع كرده و مناطق محروم نيست هم دريافتيش 2700 هست
بازنشسته فوق ليسانس از اقوام حكمش 5600 بود
لطفا مستند حرف بزنيد
كاري به اون معلمي ندارم كه ايثارگري و فلان و بهمان داره يه معلم نرمال رو ميگم
در ضمن قانون جديد اومده كه فقط تا يك واحد افزايش مدرك در حكم اعمال ميشه مثلا براي اين خانوم نهايتش تا فوق ليسانس اعمال ميشه اينم از محل خدمتم پرسيدم و گفتن بخشنامه س كه به خاطر افزايش ندادن حقوق دادن
آواز دهل از دور خوش است

----------


## rey99

> سلام خواهر،معلم ها در کل امسال حقوقشون بالا رفته و مثلا الان معلم ابتدایی دارای دکترا طرفای 10 تومان میگیره که الان یه طرح به مجلس بردند که قراره رتبه بندی و همترازی و ... کنند،اگر کننده (به صورت کاملا عادلانه قانون تصویب بشه) معلم دارای دکترا با مثلا 20 سال سابقه سال بعد 15تومن میتونه بگیره.(لیسانس و اینا هم نمیدونم ولی مطمئنا برای 10 سال سابقه به بالا بالای 10 تومنه!)
> در مورد موقعیت اجتماعی هم که کلا رئیس جمهور هم باشی روی حرف معلم نمیتونی حرف بزنی
> اگر هم در حین تدریست مقاله و اینا بدی میتونی استاد دانشگاه هم بشی!
> وقت آزادم که زیاد داره ولی سر و کله زدن با دانش آموزا اونم برای 5 سال اول که(نمیدونم شایدم دو سه سال) به مناطق محروم میفرستند،سخته ولی اگه دوست داشته باشید برای یه خانوم بهترین شغل تو ایرانه!
> در کل امیدوارم به جوابتون رسیده باشید.


فکرکنم شما تا شعاع 1000کیلومتریتون معلم ندارین .مامان من مدیر ابتدایی فوق لیسانس با25سال سابقه هستند و کل حقوقشون بدون کسری های آموزش و پرورش 8تومنه
به غیر ریئیس های آموزش و پرورش که من خبر ندارم هیچ معلم ومدیری حتی دکترا با30 سال سابقه حقوقش15 ملیون نمیشه اینو منی میگم که همه نزدیکانم معلم هستن

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

من یه حرفی میزنم سوای معلمی طرف حسابم با ۹۸درصد شغلاس
اگر واقعا واقعا از ته ته قلب به یک کار علاقه داشته باشید و واقعا هم براش تلاش کنید و توش زحمت بکشید

من بهتون قووووول میدم که به بهترین جاها در شغل خودتون میرسید که مطمئنا همراهش پول و پرستیژ و... هم میاد

----------


## rey99

> ببخشید مگه تعهدم ۶ سال نیست؟؟؟؟ خب یکم وقفه میندازم تو ادامه تحصیلم    بعد اصلا من محل خدمتم ناحیه ۱ شهرمونه    جای خوبیه      اشکالی نداره اگه تعهدم زیاد بشه
> 
> 
> 
> راستی من اگه بخوام تغییر مقطع بدم فقط میتونم پست مدیریتی و معاونت و مشاوره داشته باشم؟
> 
> 
> مرسی


تعهد دوبرابر مدت تحصیل یعنی 8ساله اگر بخواین ادامه تحصیل بدین میتونید پول بدید و بخرید مدرکتون

تغیر مقطع ویا معاون شدن و... باتوجه به نیاز آموزش و پرورش ناحیه و شهر و امتیازشما انجام میشه که معمولا افراد باسابقه بخاطر امتیازشون و انتخاب آموزش و پرورش مدیر و معاون هستن.مشاور هم که متعلق به کسانی هست که دبیری مشاوره خوندن.
تا جایی که من میدونم همه کشور معلم ابتدایی کم دارن و امکان تغیر پست به این زودی ها نیست.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_^تدریس خصوصی که تو ابتدایی کسی برای بچش نمیگیره^آبجی اشتباه میکنی اتفاقا هست خیلی هم هست فقط باید بهترین باشی_

----------


## Zahra77

> جل الخالق         فکر کنم اسم استارتر رو ندیدی      وگرنه این ادبیاتی نیست که تو با من داشته باشی


اولا تو نه ! شما  :Yahoo (4): !
ثانیا میخواستم مراتب پیشرفت تو رشته اتو بهت بگم عزیزم ^_^ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Morvarid80

> اولا تو نه ! شما !
> ثانیا میخواستم مراتب پیشرفت تو رشته اتو بهت بگم عزیزم ^_^


مرسی عزیزم   ^_^      کاش زودتر دانشگاه قبول شده بودی  آخه انگار الان فشار روحیت نصف شده   اخلاقت تنظیم شده عزیزم   ^_^

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها من تازه ابتدایی قبول شدم
> بنظرتون چه کارایی میتونم بکنم که موقعیت مالی و اجتماعیم رو بالاتر از اینی که هست ببرم؟!
> تدریس خصوصی که تو ابتدایی کسی برای بچش نمیگیره
> مدرسه تاسیس کنم؟   دکتری بگیرم استاد دانشگاه شم؟
> آقا کلا چه راههایی برای پیشرفتم دارم؟


معلم ابتدایی میتونم بگم تاثیر گذارترین فرد در زندگی یه بچه ای میتونه باشه که ابتدائی داره درس میخونه 
مسئولیت اجتماعی سنگینی رو بر عهده گرفتید این شجاعتی که دارید قابل تحسینه 
مطمئنن شما باید عشق ورزیدن رو تمرین کنید که کم چیزی نیست بدست اوردن دل بچه ها که احساس خاصی به شما ندارن واقعا هنر میخواد و شما باید این مهارت رو بدست بیارید 
شما مادر دوم بچه ها خواهید بود 
امیدوارم در این مسیر موفق باشید و شاگردانتون بعد از اینکه بزرگ شدن از شما تعریف کنن 
آیا همین براتون کافی نیست؟
البته اینکه شما برای بهبود عملکرد نظر خواهی میکنید همین روحیه درجه یک شما رو ثابت میکنه که چقدر به رشته و کار خودتون ارزش قائل هستید و مطمئنن موفق خواهید بود از این نظر
در مورد کلاس خصوصی کاملا بر عکس الآن در ابتدایی هم کلاس خصوصی من زیاد دیدم برگزار میشه تو موسسات

----------


## mohammad1381

> معلم ابتدایی میتونم بگم تاثیر گذارترین فرد در زندگی یه بچه ای میتونه باشه که ابتدائی داره درس میخونه 
> مسئولیت اجتماعی سنگینی رو بر عهده گرفتید این شجاعتی که دارید قابل تحسینه 
> مطمئنن شما باید عشق ورزیدن رو تمرین کنید که کم چیزی نیست بدست اوردن دل بچه ها که احساس خاصی به شما ندارن واقعا هنر میخواد و شما باید این مهارت رو بدست بیارید 
> شما مادر دوم بچه ها خواهید بود 
> امیدوارم در این مسیر موفق باشید و شاگردانتون بعد از اینکه بزرگ شدن از شما تعریف کنن 
> آیا همین براتون کافی نیست؟
> البته اینکه شما برای بهبود عملکرد نظر خواهی میکنید همین روحیه درجه یک شما رو ثابت میکنه که چقدر به رشته و کار خودتون ارزش قائل هستید و مطمئنن موفق خواهید بود از این نظر
> در مورد کلاس خصوصی کاملا بر عکس الآن در ابتدایی هم کلاس خصوصی من زیاد دیدم برگزار میشه تو موسسات


خدایی تاثیرگذاری رو راست میگید خیلی تاثیر داره،فقط اگر خانوم معلم شدید دانش آموزا رو زیاد تنبیه نکنید،من هر موقع یاد کلاس دومم میفتم،بدنم میلرزه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bewniii

پرستیژشون در حد استاد دانشگاه دیگه!  :Yahoo (3): 
ولی خب استاد داریم تا استاد دیگه مثلا یکی بود خانوم هم بود ارشد علم و صنعت گرفته بود دکتری ام فردوسی مشهد خب خیلی شاخ بود! هم تو دانشگاه ما استاد بود هم علم و صنعت و هم فردوسی مشهد
یا یکی دیگه از اساتید خانوم کلا مطب شخصی روانپزشکی (یا شایدم روانشانسی! دقیشو نمیدونم) داشت و کلا شغل اصلیش اون بود زنگ تفریحاشو میومد دانشگاه  :Yahoo (21): 
همه جوره هست دیگه بستگی داره کجا ارشد و دکتری بخونید و البته چه رشته و گرایشی ادامه بدید
هر چی دانشگاهای معتبر تر درس بخونید قاعدتا پرستیژ بالاتر و موقعیت های شغلی بیشتر تو دانشگاه های دیگه

----------


## Zahra77

> مرسی عزیزم   ^_^      کاش زودتر دانشگاه قبول شده بودی  آخه انگار الان فشار روحیت نصف شده   اخلاقت تنظیم شده عزیزم   ^_^


ازین دانشگاها که شما قبول شدی 
سه سه تاشو قبول میشدم  :Yahoo (4):  
ایشالله به چیزایی که میخوای برسی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Anni

> خواهرم هر شغلی ائایلش کم حقوق میگیرند،الان یه پزشک مثلا (نمیدونم همینجوری عدد میدم)30 تومن درآمد داره،از 10 تومن شروع کرده و بالا اومده.
> درضمن حقوق معلم ابتدایی 1.5ملیون تومان از دبیرستان بخاطر سختی کار بیشتر میگیرند.


میانگین درآمد ماهانه:
پزشکی 28میل
دندون 25میل
دارو 20میل
بینایی سنجی 15میل
فیزیوتراپی 9میل
فرهنگیان دوران دانشجویی 3.8میل دوران تدریس 5میل

آمار واسه ی کانال مشاورس.. موقع انتخاب رشته فرستاده بودن اینا رو

----------


## Morvarid80

> معلم ابتدایی میتونم بگم تاثیر گذارترین فرد در زندگی یه بچه ای میتونه باشه که ابتدائی داره درس میخونه 
> مسئولیت اجتماعی سنگینی رو بر عهده گرفتید این شجاعتی که دارید قابل تحسینه 
> مطمئنن شما باید عشق ورزیدن رو تمرین کنید که کم چیزی نیست بدست اوردن دل بچه ها که احساس خاصی به شما ندارن واقعا هنر میخواد و شما باید این مهارت رو بدست بیارید 
> شما مادر دوم بچه ها خواهید بود 
> امیدوارم در این مسیر موفق باشید و شاگردانتون بعد از اینکه بزرگ شدن از شما تعریف کنن 
> آیا همین براتون کافی نیست؟
> البته اینکه شما برای بهبود عملکرد نظر خواهی میکنید همین روحیه درجه یک شما رو ثابت میکنه که چقدر به رشته و کار خودتون ارزش قائل هستید و مطمئنن موفق خواهید بود از این نظر
> در مورد کلاس خصوصی کاملا بر عکس الآن در ابتدایی هم کلاس خصوصی من زیاد دیدم برگزار میشه تو موسسات


لطف شماست ممنونم    :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Morvarid80

> خدایی تاثیرگذاری رو راست میگید خیلی تاثیر داره،فقط اگر خانوم معلم شدید دانش آموزا رو زیاد تنبیه نکنید،من هر موقع یاد کلاس دومم میفتم،بدنم میلرزه


خودم همیشه محبوب دل معلما بودم   با وجود زیاد حرف زدنا و بی نظمیام   =)

----------


## Morvarid80

> پرستیژشون در حد استاد دانشگاه دیگه! 
> ولی خب استاد داریم تا استاد دیگه مثلا یکی بود خانوم هم بود ارشد علم و صنعت گرفته بود دکتری ام فردوسی مشهد خب خیلی شاخ بود! هم تو دانشگاه ما استاد بود هم علم و صنعت و هم فردوسی مشهد
> یا یکی دیگه از اساتید خانوم کلا مطب شخصی روانپزشکی (یا شایدم روانشانسی! دقیشو نمیدونم) داشت و کلا شغل اصلیش اون بود زنگ تفریحاشو میومد دانشگاه 
> همه جوره هست دیگه بستگی داره کجا ارشد و دکتری بخونید و البته چه رشته و گرایشی ادامه بدید
> هر چی دانشگاهای معتبر تر درس بخونید قاعدتا پرستیژ بالاتر و موقعیت های شغلی بیشتر تو دانشگاه های دیگه


مرسی دم شما گرم

----------


## bewniii

متاسفانه دوستان عجیب در مورد چیز هایی که نمیدونن نظر میدن
شما قانونا تا سه سال اجازه ادامه تحصیل ندارید
اما این سه سال رو هم اکثرا دور میزنن
تو یکی از همایشا یکی از بچه هایی که قبلا دوره لیسانسشو  تو دانشگاه ما بودو فارغ التحصیل شده بودو دعوت کردن به اسم همایش چالش های ادامه تحصیل فرهنگیان
ایشون همون سال که لیسانسشو گرفته بود ارشد قبول شده بود
بعد ارشدم بلافاصله دکتری و دانشجوی دکتری بود
الآن میپرسید اون سه سال ممنوعیت چی پس؟
اون سه سال ارشدو فقط نمیتونید تو فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی ادامه بدید و گرنه هر دانشگاهی برید اصلا نمیفهمن که بخوان جلوتونو بگیرن
و من هنوز در شوک اون پیام دوستمون که میگه باید مدرکتونو بخرید! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Morvarid80

> ازین دانشگاها که شما قبول شدی 
> سه سه تاشو قبول میشدم  
> ایشالله به چیزایی که میخوای برسی


عزیزم از این دانشگاها که ما قبول شدیم، شرط سنی دارناااا     مطمئنی قبول شدی؟!   خب رات نمیدادن آخه  :Yahoo (1):  
راستی آخرم نفهمیدیم چی قبول شدی    چون دکتری علوم تجربی تو دفترچه به چشمم نخورد  :Yahoo (112):  مرسی همچنین عزیزم

----------


## Morvarid80

> میانگین درآمد ماهانه:
> پزشکی 28میل
> دندون 25میل
> دارو 20میل
> بینایی سنجی 15میل
> فیزیوتراپی 9میل
> فرهنگیان دوران دانشجویی 3.8میل دوران تدریس 5میل
> 
> آمار واسه ی کانال مشاورس.. موقع انتخاب رشته فرستاده بودن اینا رو


ایشالله بتونم به خیلی بالاتر از میانگین برسم

----------


## Anni

> ایشالله بتونم به خیلی بالاتر از میانگین برسم


ان شاءالله :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان عزیز در همه ی تایپیک ها،تیکه و طعنه میزنید،بزنید فقط یکم عامیانه تر لااقل بگیریم چی میگه،تایپیک مشاوره میوه فروشی تایپیک مدت زمان خواب پیاز داغ و ...،یه خورده زیر دیپلمی تر حرف بزنید

----------


## Morvarid80

> دوستان عزیز در همه ی تایپیک ها،تیکه و طعنه میزنید،بزنید فقط یکم عامیانه تر لااقل بگیریم چی میگه،تایپیک مشاوره میوه فروشی تایپیک مدت زمان خواب پیاز داغ و ...،یه خورده زیر دیپلمی تر حرف بزنید


چشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bewniii

> عزیزم از این دانشگاها که ما قبول شدیم، شرط سنی دارناااا     مطمئنی قبول شدی؟!   خب رات نمیدادن آخه  
> راستی آخرم نفهمیدیم چی قبول شدی    چون دکتری علوم تجربی تو دفترچه به چشمم نخورد  مرسی همچنین عزیزم


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

و اون دوست عزیزی که فرمودند من در مورد دانشگاه و معلمان چیزی نمیدونم،نمیدونم چی جوابشو بدم فقط اینکه من بیشتر از اون فردی که گفت میدونم

----------


## Morvarid80

> متاسفانه دوستان عجیب در مورد چیز هایی که نمیدونن نظر میدن
> شما قانونا تا سه سال اجازه ادامه تحصیل ندارید
> اما این سه سال رو هم اکثرا دور میزنن
> تو یکی از همایشا یکی از بچه هایی که قبلا دوره لیسانسشو  تو دانشگاه ما بودو فارغ التحصیل شده بودو دعوت کردن به اسم همایش چالش های ادامه تحصیل فرهنگیان
> ایشون همون سال که لیسانسشو گرفته بود ارشد قبول شده بود
> بعد ارشدم بلافاصله دکتری و دانشجوی دکتری بود
> الآن میپرسید اون سه سال ممنوعیت چی پس؟
> اون سه سال ارشدو فقط نمیتونید تو فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی ادامه بدید و گرنه هر دانشگاهی برید اصلا نمیفهمن که بخوان جلوتونو بگیرن
> و من هنوز در شوک اون پیام دوستمون که میگه باید مدرکتونو بخرید!


واااقعا؟   یعنی هیچ سیستم بخصوصی وجود نداره که اسمم توش ثبت شه و بفهمن دارم تحصیل میکنم؟!

----------


## Morvarid80

> متاسفانه دوستان عجیب در مورد چیز هایی که نمیدونن نظر میدن
> شما قانونا تا سه سال اجازه ادامه تحصیل ندارید
> اما این سه سال رو هم اکثرا دور میزنن
> تو یکی از همایشا یکی از بچه هایی که قبلا دوره لیسانسشو  تو دانشگاه ما بودو فارغ التحصیل شده بودو دعوت کردن به اسم همایش چالش های ادامه تحصیل فرهنگیان
> ایشون همون سال که لیسانسشو گرفته بود ارشد قبول شده بود
> بعد ارشدم بلافاصله دکتری و دانشجوی دکتری بود
> الآن میپرسید اون سه سال ممنوعیت چی پس؟
> اون سه سال ارشدو فقط نمیتونید تو فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی ادامه بدید و گرنه هر دانشگاهی برید اصلا نمیفهمن که بخوان جلوتونو بگیرن
> و من هنوز در شوک اون پیام دوستمون که میگه باید مدرکتونو بخرید!


خب اینجوری که من میتونم برم مثلا فوق لیسانس به فرض شیمی و زیست بگیرم    و بعدش تغییر مقطع بدم


یا بعدش دکتری بگیرم و بتونم تو همین دانشگاه فرهنگیان تدریس کنم؟

----------


## bewniii

> واااقعا؟   یعنی هیچ سیستم بخصوصی وجود نداره که اسمم توش ثبت شه و بفهمن دارم تحصیل میکنم؟!


آخه چه سیستمی؟
تو شهید رجایی و فرهنگیان بله استعلام میگیرن چون ماله خودشونه ولی مثلا دانشگاه تهران چه استعلامی؟!
بعدم این که این قانون درسته وجود داره ولی خوده بچه های اداره هم معمولا دوست دارن کمک کنن شما درس بخونید (البته اگه آدم حسابی باشن  :Yahoo (21):  )
ولی کلا فرض میکنیم شما بهشون نمیگید
نمونش همین آقایی که مثال زدم
خیلی از اساتید ما هم اینجوری درس خونده بودن

----------


## Morvarid80

> آخه چه سیستمی؟
> تو شهید رجایی و فرهنگیان بله استعلام میگیرن چون ماله خودشونه ولی مثلا دانشگاه تهران چه استعلامی؟!
> بعدم این که این قانون درسته وجود داره ولی خوده بچه های اداره هم معمولا دوست دارن کمک کنن شما درس بخونید (البته اگه آدم حسابی باشن  )
> ولی کلا فرض میکنیم شما بهشون نمیگید
> نمونش همین آقایی که مثال زدم
> خیلی از اساتید ما هم اینجوری درس خونده بودن


خب من الان من بی تجربم چیزی نمیدونم   
نمیدونم حق با کیه
توروخدا بشینین با هم بحث کنین به یه نتیجه‌ی قطعی برسین برام    :Yahoo (21):           @mohammad1381

----------


## bewniii

> خب اینجوری که من میتونم برم مثلا فوق لیسانس به فرض شیمی و زیست بگیرم    و بعدش تغییر مقطع بدم
> 
> 
> یا بعدش دکتری بگیرم و بتونم تو همین دانشگاه فرهنگیان تدریس کنم؟


در مورد تغییر مقطع راستش زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی میدونم که سخت میگیرن
در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیانم نیاز به تغییر مقطع نیست
شما دکتری که میگیرید باید برای هیات علمی فرهنگیان ثبت نام کنید 
هم بچه های خارج آموزش پرورش میتونن تو هیات علمی ثبت نام کنن هم بچه های داخل آموزش پرورش فقط شرطش داشتن دکتری عه
ولی تو اساسنامه اشون نوشتن اولویت با جذب متعهدین خدمت آموزش پرورش ینی شانس شما بیشتره

اونجا مصاحبه میشید و اگه رزومتون مورد قبول باشه دیگه از ابتدایی وارد دانشگاه فرهنگیان میشید اگرم اونسال فرضا قبول نشدید برای هیات علمی سال بعد ثبت نام میکنید دوباره

----------


## mohammad1381

خواهرجان شما کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدید؟(خود تربیت معلم شدید)؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> در مورد تغییر مقطع راستش زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی میدونم که سخت میگیرن
> در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیانم نیاز به تغییر مقطع نیست
> شما دکتری که میگیرید باید برای هیات علمی فرهنگیان ثبت نام کنید 
> هم بچه های خارج آموزش پرورش میتونن تو هیات علمی ثبت نام کنن هم بچه های داخل آموزش پرورش فقط شرطش داشتن دکتری عه
> ولی تو اساسنامه اشون نوشتن اولویت با جذب متعهدین خدمت آموزش پرورش ینی شانس شما بیشتره
> 
> اونجا مصاحبه میشید و اگه رزومتون مورد قبول باشه دیگه از ابتدایی وارد دانشگاه فرهنگیان میشید اگرم اونسال فرضا قبول نشدید برای هیات علمی سال بعد ثبت نام میکنید دوباره


عالیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Morvarid80

> در مورد تغییر مقطع راستش زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی میدونم که سخت میگیرن
> در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیانم نیاز به تغییر مقطع نیست
> شما دکتری که میگیرید باید برای هیات علمی فرهنگیان ثبت نام کنید 
> هم بچه های خارج آموزش پرورش میتونن تو هیات علمی ثبت نام کنن هم بچه های داخل آموزش پرورش فقط شرطش داشتن دکتری عه
> ولی تو اساسنامه اشون نوشتن اولویت با جذب متعهدین خدمت آموزش پرورش ینی شانس شما بیشتره
> 
> اونجا مصاحبه میشید و اگه رزومتون مورد قبول باشه دیگه از ابتدایی وارد دانشگاه فرهنگیان میشید اگرم اونسال فرضا قبول نشدید برای هیات علمی سال بعد ثبت نام میکنید دوباره


عالیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Morvarid80

> خواهرجان شما کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدید؟(خود تربیت معلم شدید)؟


من بله فرهنگیان الزهرا(اهواز)   محل تحصیل و خدمت هر دو اهواز    آخر اسم رشته محلمم نوشته بود آزاد

----------


## mohammad1381

خواهر جان سوال بعدی اینه که شما هیت علمی خود رشته (فکر کنم شما علوم ترتبیتی انتخاب کردید)میخواهید انتخاب کنید یا رشته دیگه(مثلا حقوق که هم دفتر وکالت بعد بازنشستگی و هم هیت علمی همون حقوق(که همانطور که میدانید هر کسی رو توی هر رشته ای باید از هفت خان رستم رد شه تا هیت علمی بشه) یا اینکه اصلا هیت علمی شدن را دوست ندارید؟
پ ن:اینم در نظر داشته باشید هیت علمی قبول شدن سخته و باید از بین چندین نفر با هم مرتبه ای خودت رقابت کنی!شایدم شمارو هیت علمی نکنن و فقط حق التدریس کنن(90 درصد مواقع برای افرادی که از شغلی بازنشسته و به سمت دانشگاه می آیند،مثل همون معلمم که گفتم حقوق خونده)
و اینکه فرق میان حق تدریس و هیت علمی مثل فرق فرماندار و استانداره و حق التدریس مزایای خاصی و حقوق خاصی ندارند(مثل همین حق التدریسی فرهنگیان)

----------


## Morvarid80

> خواهر جان سوال بعدی اینه که شما هیت علمی خود رشته (فکر کنم شما علوم ترتبیتی انتخاب کردید)میخواهید انتخاب کنید یا رشته دیگه(مثلا حقوق که هم دفتر وکالت بعد بازنشستگی و هم هیت علمی همون حقوق(که همانطور که میدانید هر کسی رو توی هر رشته ای باید از هفت خان رستم رد شه تا هیت علمی بشه) یا اینکه اصلا هیت علمی شدن را دوست ندارید؟


راستش جونم برات بگه من جدیدا علاقه‌مندیامو گم کردم
یه دورانی عاشق تدریس تو دانشگاه بودم و عاشق حقوق قضایی  :Yahoo (2): 

الان نمیدونم عاشق چیم    الان شما فرضتون رو بر این بذارید که عاشق تدریس توی دانشگاه و مثلا هیئت علمی شدن هستم    چون تدریس خالی دانشگاه پول چشمگیری توش نیست         

فقط درباره‌ی رشته‌ای که باید فوقمو توش بگیرم دودلم
میتونم رشته ای به جز این رشته ها ادامه بدم؟  :
آموزش و پرورش ابتدايي، گروه روانشناسي و روانشناسي (همه گرايش‌ها)،‌ روانشناسي عمومي، روانشناسي شخصيت، روانشناسي تربيتي، روانشناسي باليني، علوم تربيتي، مشاوره، مشاوره و راهنمايي، سنجش و اندازه‌گيري، امورتربيتي، امورتربیتی،فلسفه تعلیم وتربیت ،برنامه ریزی درسی و سنجش و اندازه گیری

----------


## mohammad1381

رشته فوق برنامه ریزی درسی و روانشناسی تربیتی خواهان بیشتری داره

----------


## bewniii

والا من چیزی ندارم بگم
فقط براتون از دفترچه ارشد 99 اسکرین شات گرفتم
شهید رجایی و فرهنگیانا تو مقطع ارشد که اصلا فقط از آموزش پرورشیا روزانه میگیرن!
دیگه خودتون تو اسکرین شات ببینید دیگه زده ویژه فرهنگیان رسمی یا پیمانی
این اسکرین شات رو بزارید کنار اون پیام که گفته بودن باید مدرکو بخرید تا بتونید ادامه تحصیل بدید تا متوجه بشید چه اطلاعات گمراه کننده ایی تو انجمن میدن در مورد چیزایی که اصن سر رشته ایی ازش ندارن  :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> والا من چیزی ندارم بگم
> فقط براتون از دفترچه ارشد 99 اسکرین شات گرفتم
> شهید رجایی و فرهنگیانا تو مقطع ارشد که اصلا فقط از آموزش پرورشیا روزانه میگیرن!
> دیگه خودتون تو اسکرین شات ببینید دیگه زده ویژه فرهنگیان رسمی یا پیمانی
> این اسکرین شات رو بزارید کنار اون پیام که گفته بودن باید مدرکو بخرید تا بتونید ادامه تحصیل بدید تا متوجه بشید چه اطلاعات گمراه کننده ایی تو انجمن میدن در مورد چیزایی که اصن سر رشته ایی ازش ندارن


دوست عزیز من از شکم سیری حرف نمیزنم،یه چیزی میدونم میگم

----------


## Morvarid80

> رشته فوق برنامه ریزی درسی و روانشناسی تربیتی خواهان بیشتری داره


شنیدم سنجش و اندازه گیریم پرطرفداره


من اصلا علاقه به اینا ندارم
نمیدونم چجوری بگم دلم میخواد یه علم بخصوص رو تا دکتری ادامه بدم     مثلا دکتری شیمی    یا ادبیات فارسی یا حقوق حداقل بگیرم
البته ممکنه اگه برم دانشگاه با این زیرشاخه های آموزش ابتدایی از نزدیک آشنا شم، نظرم راجع بهشون عوض بشه

ولی فعلا یه درس کلی رو با ارزش تر از مثلا روانشناسی تربیتی میبینم

----------


## bewniii

امیدوارم که مفید بوده باشه واستون 
حتما دفترچه ارشد رو خودتون هم نگاه کنید
تو دانشگاه هم از اساتید سوال بپرسید خیلی بهتر میتونن کمکتون کنن
موفق باشید

----------


## Morvarid80

> امیدوارم که مفید بوده باشه واستون 
> حتما دفترچه ارشد رو خودتون هم نگاه کنید
> تو دانشگاه هم از اساتید سوال بپرسید خیلی بهتر میتونن کمکتون کنن
> موفق باشید ������


عه شما یه پیام دادی حذف شده چرا
بچه ها من گیج شدم اصلا دیگه مغزم نمیکشه بفهمم حتی راجع به چی دارین کل کل میکنین؟  ممنونم از اطلاعاتت bewniii

----------


## mohammad1381

الان خواهر چه درآمدی مد نظرتونه اینطوری بهتر راهنمایی میشه کرد؟

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

@Araz لطفا به وضعیت این تاپیک رسیدگی کنین

----------


## MoeinSanjary

ببخشید شما یه طوری نوشتین "یه 5 تومنی بگیرم" من حقیقتا موهای روی دستم صاف شد  :Yahoo (21): 
من پدر و مادرم معلم بازنشسته هستن و لیسانس دارن. الان، بعد از هم ترازی که اعمال شد،  حکمشون شده ماهی 6 تومن که با کسورات نهایتا نفری 5 میلیون درامد دارن. در ضمن لازم به ذکره که پدر بنده در 84 سالگی به این درآمد رسیده! البته کاری به کشاورزی و چیزای دیگه که انجام میده ندارم.
ولی شما به نظرم اول یه ذره کار کن ببین درآوردن حتی 1 میلیون تومان با تمام بی ارزش بودنش چقدر سخته. بعد هم می تونی به رقم های بالاتر فکر کنی.
این خیلی خوبه که انرژی و انگیزه داری. من هم منظورم موج منفی و این چیزا نیست که بگم نمیشه و نمی تونی. اما من هم توی سن شما بودم فکر می کردم تا 30 سالگی میلیاردر شهرمون میشم. اخرش تموم دورامو زدم و هر چی جون دادم کندم دیدم آخرش هیچی به هیچی.
در مورد تاسیس مدرسه هم که گفتی فکر خوبیه. لازم نیست همه ی سرمایه از خودت باشه. معمولا برای غیرانتفاعی میشه چند نفر با هم پول بذارن و شراکتی تاسیس کنن. مادر خودم هم سهام دار مدرسه ی غیرانتفاعی بود. اما تعدادشون زیاد بود و آخرش به هم زدن.
مطمئنا راه برای پیشرفت زیاده. مثلا کلاس های فوق برنامه برای آموزش مهارت های خاص به بچه ها. مثلا آموزش زبان. ورزش. ساز و چیزای دیگه.

----------


## Morvarid80

> الان خواهر چه درآمدی مد نظرتونه اینطوری بهتر راهنمایی میشه کرد؟


میگم یعنی هیئت علمی بودنم خیلی بهتر از تدریس بدون هیئت علمی شدنه 
من دوست دارم دانشگاه تدریس کنم و مدرسه غیرانتفاعی تاسیس کنم      مدرسه تاسیس کردن برام از همه‌ی هدفام شیرینتره ولی خب پولشو ندارم     میگم برم توی تدریس دانشگاه یا تدریس خصوصی تا یکم وضعم خوب بشه بتونم با کمک پدرم تاسیسش کنم 

ولی اگه قرار به ادامه تحصیل باشه، ترجیح میدم ارشد و دکتریمو تو یه رشته به جز رشته های زیرمجموعه‌ی آموزش ابتدایی بگیرم    آخه درسای آموزش ابتدایی خیلی جزئی هستن من به یه علم کلی تر علاقه دارم         اگه زیرمجموعه‌های آموزش ابتدایی رو بخونم کلی فرصتای شغلیم کم میشه      فقط میتونم مدرس دانشگاه فرهنگیان باشم و بس

----------


## rey99

> خب من الان من بی تجربم چیزی نمیدونم   
> نمیدونم حق با کیه
> توروخدا بشینین با هم بحث کنین به یه نتیجه‌ی قطعی برسین برام             @mohammad1381


ببنید صحبت های من براساس دیده ها و شنیده هام از مادر وپدرم که معلمن بوده و دختر خالم که امسال دومین سالی هست که معلم زیسته و داره ارشد میخونه
به نظر من شما برو با چندتا از همشهری های خودتون که هم رشته ای تو هستن ومثلا الان سال اول دوم معلمیشون هست بخصوص اونایی که دارن ارشد میگیرن مشورت کن .اگر با معلم و مدیر های باسابقه ابتدایی هم صحبت کنی خیلی خوبه هرسوالی داری از اونا بپرس نه از چنتا آدم با ادعا و نامطلع

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببخشید شما یه طوری نوشتین "یه 5 تومنی بگیرم" من حقیقتا موهای روی دستم صاف شد 
> من پدر و مادرم معلم بازنشسته هستن و لیسانس دارن. الان، بعد از هم ترازی که اعمال شد،  حکمشون شده ماهی 6 تومن که با کسورات نهایتا نفری 5 میلیون درامد دارن. در ضمن لازم به ذکره که پدر بنده در 84 سالگی به این درآمد رسیده! البته کاری به کشاورزی و چیزای دیگه که انجام میده ندارم.
> ولی شما به نظرم اول یه ذره کار کن ببین درآوردن حتی 1 میلیون تومان با تمام بی ارزش بودنش چقدر سخته. بعد هم می تونی به رقم های بالاتر فکر کنی.
> این خیلی خوبه که انرژی و انگیزه داری. من هم منظورم موج منفی و این چیزا نیست که بگم نمیشه و نمی تونی. اما من هم توی سن شما بودم فکر می کردم تا 30 سالگی میلیاردر شهرمون میشم. اخرش تموم دورامو زدم و هر چی جون دادم کندم دیدم آخرش هیچی به هیچی.
> در مورد تاسیس مدرسه هم که گفتی فکر خوبیه. لازم نیست همه ی سرمایه از خودت باشه. معمولا برای غیرانتفاعی میشه چند نفر با هم پول بذارن و شراکتی تاسیس کنن. مادر خودم هم سهام دار مدرسه ی غیرانتفاعی بود. اما تعدادشون زیاد بود و آخرش به هم زدن.
> مطمئنا راه برای پیشرفت زیاده. مثلا کلاس های فوق برنامه برای آموزش مهارت های خاص به بچه ها. مثلا آموزش زبان. ورزش. ساز و چیزای دیگه.


مهندس موی روی دست سیخ میشه نه صاف  :Yahoo (4): 
من نمیدونم چرا میگی ۵    الان از مامانم که سال ۳۲ کارشه و لیسانس داره و معاون ابتداییه پرسیدم، حکمش ۷۵۰۰     خب حالا مامانم یه قسطی داره و عضو صندوق ذخیره هم هست       ولی در حالت عادی باید حداقل ۷ تومن میگرفت
حتما والدین محترمتون بازنشستن و حکم بازنشستگیشون مال قبله
آموزش چیزای خاص مثلا چی؟

آره خودمم تو سرمه سرمایه گذار پیدا کنم      خیلی بعیده بتونم تنهایی انجامش بدم

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببخشید شما یه طوری نوشتین "یه 5 تومنی بگیرم" من حقیقتا موهای روی دستم صاف شد 
> من پدر و مادرم معلم بازنشسته هستن و لیسانس دارن. الان، بعد از هم ترازی که اعمال شد،  حکمشون شده ماهی 6 تومن که با کسورات نهایتا نفری 5 میلیون درامد دارن. در ضمن لازم به ذکره که پدر بنده در 84 سالگی به این درآمد رسیده! البته کاری به کشاورزی و چیزای دیگه که انجام میده ندارم.
> ولی شما به نظرم اول یه ذره کار کن ببین درآوردن حتی 1 میلیون تومان با تمام بی ارزش بودنش چقدر سخته. بعد هم می تونی به رقم های بالاتر فکر کنی.
> این خیلی خوبه که انرژی و انگیزه داری. من هم منظورم موج منفی و این چیزا نیست که بگم نمیشه و نمی تونی. اما من هم توی سن شما بودم فکر می کردم تا 30 سالگی میلیاردر شهرمون میشم. اخرش تموم دورامو زدم و هر چی جون دادم کندم دیدم آخرش هیچی به هیچی.
> در مورد تاسیس مدرسه هم که گفتی فکر خوبیه. لازم نیست همه ی سرمایه از خودت باشه. معمولا برای غیرانتفاعی میشه چند نفر با هم پول بذارن و شراکتی تاسیس کنن. مادر خودم هم سهام دار مدرسه ی غیرانتفاعی بود. اما تعدادشون زیاد بود و آخرش به هم زدن.
> مطمئنا راه برای پیشرفت زیاده. مثلا کلاس های فوق برنامه برای آموزش مهارت های خاص به بچه ها. مثلا آموزش زبان. ورزش. ساز و چیزای دیگه.


مهندس موی روی دست سیخ میشه نه صاف  :Yahoo (4): 
من نمیدونم چرا میگی ۵    الان از مامانم که سال ۳۲ کارشه و لیسانس داره و معاون ابتداییه پرسیدم، حکمش ۷۵۰۰     خب حالا مامانم یه قسطی داره و عضو صندوق ذخیره هم هست       ولی در حالت عادی باید حداقل ۷ تومن میگرفت
حتما والدین محترمتون بازنشستن و حکم بازنشستگیشون مال قبله
آموزش چیزای خاص مثلا چی؟

آره خودمم تو سرمه سرمایه گذار پیدا کنم      خیلی بعیده بتونم تنهایی انجامش بدم

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببنید صحبت های من براساس دیده ها و شنیده هام از مادر وپدرم که معلمن بوده و دختر خالم که امسال دومین سالی هست که معلم زیسته و داره ارشد میخونه
> به نظر من شما برو با چندتا از همشهری های خودتون که هم رشته ای تو هستن ومثلا الان سال اول دوم معلمیشون هست بخصوص اونایی که دارن ارشد میگیرن مشورت کن .اگر با معلم و مدیر های باسابقه ابتدایی هم صحبت کنی خیلی خوبه هرسوالی داری از اونا بپرس نه از چنتا آدم با ادعا و نامطلع


چشم گلم    بچه های تاپیک خدایی زحمت کشیدن همشون کلی برام ایده‌ی خوب تایپ کردن


آشنای فرهنگی زیاد داریم اما همه متاسفانه بالای ۲۰سال کارن :/

----------


## rey99

> چشم گلم    بچه های تاپیک خدایی زحمت کشیدن همشون کلی برام ایده‌ی خوب تایپ کردن
> 
> 
> آشنای فرهنگی زیاد داریم اما همه متاسفانه بالای ۲۰سال کارن :/


خواهش میکنم عزیزم.میتونی شماره معلمای جدید پیداکنی تماس بگیری

----------


## mohammad1381

خواهرم شما خیلی آرمانگرایید،آرمانی گرایی شمارو تحسین می کنم ولی هدفی که دارید با مدنظر قرار دادن شغلتون تا27 سال آینده در بهترین حالت ممکن طول میکشه(در صورتی که معلم بشید_دکترا بگیرید_هیت علمی بشید_توی 25 سالگی بازنشسته فرهنگی بشید_تازه از لحاظ درامدی خانواده(دیگه تا اون موقع خانواده خودتون یا پدری)فرقی نمیکنه،تامین مالی کنند)طول میکشه.
این در بهترین حالت بود مگر اینکه مورد آخری شما(خانواده)مالی در سطح خوبی باشند

----------


## Morvarid80

> خواهرم شما خیلی آرمانگرایید،آرمانی گرایی شمارو تحسین می کنم ولی هدفی که دارید با مدنظر قرار دادن شغلتون تا27 سال آینده در بهترین حالت ممکن طول میکشه(در صورتی که معلم بشید_دکترا بگیرید_هیت علمی بشید_توی 25 سالگی بازنشسته فرهنگی بشید_تازه از لحاظ درامدی خانواده(دیگه تا اون موقع خانواده خودتون یا پدری)فرقی نمیکنه،تامین مالی کنند)طول میکشه.
> این در بهترین حالت بود مگر اینکه مورد آخری شما(خانواده)مالی در سطح خوبی باشند


خب اشکالی نداره    طول بکشه    مگه چی میشه
باید صبور بود

فقط ربطشو به وضع خونواده نفهمیدم آخه مثلا من اگه خونوادم فوووق پولدار باشن، چه فرقی میکنه بالاخره که باید تا گرفتن دکتریم یه زمانی طی کنم   و بعدشم منتظر قبول شدن تو هیئت علمی باشم    
تنها مزیتش اینه دیگه دنبال سرمایه گذار نمیگردم    با پول بابام مدرسه میزنم

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

عزیز... حضرت آدم گفته همه با هم خواهر برادریم ولی دیگه ناموسا شوره خواهرم خواهرم رو در نیار دیگ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

فقط دوست عزیز نفهمیدم شما که به بیست میلیون تومن میگی ناپیز! اگر جای مهندسین بودی که با بهترین رتبه از دانشگاه های برتر فارغ التحصیل شدن و با درامد زیر 5 میلیون دارن صبح تا شب کار میکنن چی میگفتی! معلمی نصفه سال تعطیل. برف بیاد تعطیل. هوا الوده باشه تعطیل و حقوق خیلی خوب و بالایی داره. دیگه ناشکریه به این وضعیت و حقوق بگین بد!

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

در مورد شما هم بگن .چون معلم ابتدایی هستین. حتی  دکترای فیزیک هم بگیرین در مقطع ابتدایی باید به بچه ها بابا اب داد تدریس کنین مگر با تغییر مقطع شما موافقت بشه. چون تازه کار هستین از مدارس حاشیه شروع میکنین و با بالا رفتن سابقه حق انتخاب مدارس بهتر رو خواهید داشت.در کل انتظار نداشته باشید که با مدرک فوق دیپلم ابتدایی بتونین در دانشگاه فیزیک کوانتوم تدریس کنین!

----------


## ha.hg

سلام
دنبال علم اموزی باش و خودتو ثابت کن 
موقعیت های کاری خوب واست هس و باعث پیشرفتت میشه  :Yahoo (3): 
راه های عجیب و غریب هم سراغش نرو

----------


## mohammad1381

> عزیز... حضرت آدم گفته همه با هم خواهر برادریم ولی دیگه ناموسا شوره خواهرم خواهرم رو در نیار دیگ


دادا این مدلی هم عبد راضیه هم الله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Morvarid80

> فقط دوست عزیز نفهمیدم شما که به بیست میلیون تومن میگی ناپیز! اگر جای مهندسین بودی که با بهترین رتبه از دانشگاه های برتر فارغ التحصیل شدن و با درامد زیر 5 میلیون دارن صبح تا شب کار میکنن چی میگفتی! معلمی نصفه سال تعطیل. برف بیاد تعطیل. هوا الوده باشه تعطیل و حقوق خیلی خوب و بالایی داره. دیگه ناشکریه به این وضعیت و حقوق بگین بد!


سلام دوست خوب. من دنبال زندگی خوب یا نسبتاً خوبم، نمیخوام چشمم هم به دست بابا مامان و باشه.شوهرمم گناهی نکرده که من با یه عالم توقع بیام تو زندگیش. خب عجول هم هستم. با ۲۰ تو شهر ما میشه زندگی واقعا راحتی داشت( اگه کسی الان ۴۰   ۵۰ سالش باشه و تمام این سالها اساس زندگیشو پایه گذاری کرده باشه الان دیگه ۶ تومنم بسشه) ولی من اول راهم،تو این گرونیا باید چقدر دربیارم که بتونم یه آپارتمان ۱۰۰ متری تمیز و نسبتاً قشنگ برای زندگی خودم، یه ماشین در حد سمند و پژو به بالا برای رفت و آمدای ضروریم، لباس و خوراک با کیفیت، طلاهایی که دوست دارم(جواهر دیگه به جهنم، باید به همون طلا راضی باشم) داشته باشم و پول تو دستم باشه که محتاج کسی نباشم، یه کمک مالی ریزی هم بتونم به بندگان خدا بکنم؟؟؟

بعله مملکن بی دروپیکره  . اگه نبود، اگه رو به پیشرفت و آبادانی بود مهندسش جزو بالاترین اشخاص مملکت بود... ولی خب الان نیست.   کاملا هم حق دارن از این وضعیت دلگیر باشن. خودم از نزدیک با مهندسین سن و سال دار با تجربه دارم معاشرت میکنم دیگه. میدونم کار پروژه‌ای چقدر سخته  چقدر استرس و کثیفی و اینا داره.
درآمد معلمی با توجه به شرایطش و فشار کاریش خیلی خوبه. اما وقتی میشه بیشتر کار کرد و به زندگی بهتری رسید چرا نکنم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> در مورد شما هم بگن .چون معلم ابتدایی هستین. حتی  دکترای فیزیک هم بگیرین در مقطع ابتدایی باید به بچه ها بابا اب داد تدریس کنین مگر با تغییر مقطع شما موافقت بشه. چون تازه کار هستین از مدارس حاشیه شروع میکنین و با بالا رفتن سابقه حق انتخاب مدارس بهتر رو خواهید داشت.در کل انتظار نداشته باشید که با مدرک فوق دیپلم ابتدایی بتونین در دانشگاه فیزیک کوانتوم تدریس کنین!


انتظار نداریم با فوق دیپلم ابتدایی فیزیک دانشگاه درس بدیم. اصلا فوق دیپلم نمیشیم ، دورمون ۴ساله‌س و لیسانسه. حاشیه‌ی شهرم نمیریم محل خدمتمون مشخصه و من ناحیه ۱ شهر خودمونم. اصلا روستا نداره. محله‌ی فقیر نشین داره اما روستا نه. بستگی به شانس داره ممکنه بدون پارتی ،شانسی محل خدمتمون مدارس خوب بشه. دکتری فیزیک که بگیرم! میتونم مثل هر آدم دیگه‌ای هیئت علمی بشم و تازه برای دانشگاهای فرهنگیان و رجایی بخاطر معلم بودنم امتیاز ویژه هم دارم. یا به قول خودتون بابا آب دادم رو درس میدم یا تغییر مقطع میدم یا اصلا تدریس دانشگاهو شروع میکنم.
در واقع تنها قسمت درست حرفاتون همونجاش بود که گفتین مدارس بهتر برای معلمهای با سابقه‌س

----------


## Morvarid80

> دادا این مدلی هم عبد راضیه هم الله


نهههه .باید بگی هم الله راضیه هم عبدالله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Marshmello

آرمان گرایی بد نیست باعث میشه به آینده امیدوار شد ولی یک خورده هم واقع گرا باشین تا وقتی که تو بازار کار و دانشگاه رفتین نا امید نشین

----------


## Morvarid80

> آرمان گرایی بد نیست باعث میشه به آینده امیدوار شد ولی یک خورده هم واقع گرا باشین تا وقتی که تو بازار کار و دانشگاه رفتین نا امید نشین


خب الان اینجوری که شما گفتید مخاطبتون میمونه تو خماری. میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟









 راستی امضای من برگردانِ همون امضای شماست که یکی از اشعار مولاناست  که دوباره به فارسی ترجمه شده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Marshmello

> خب الان اینجوری که شما گفتید مخاطبتون میمونه تو خماری. میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


منظورم این هست که آدم فقط نباید آرمان گرا یا فقط واقع گرا باشه.باید هر دوش رو به یک نسبتی رعایت کنه(میدونم پیچیده شد)
در مورد امضا هم آره اون متن شما و شعر مولانا یک حالت معنوی و فرا طبیعی عجیبی داره :Yahoo (4): فکر کنم برد پیت یا آنجلینا جولی تتوی متن امضای شما رو داره

----------


## Morvarid80

> منظورم این هست که آدم فقط نباید آرمان گرا یا فقط واقع گرا باشه.باید هر دوش رو به یک نسبتی رعایت کنه(میدونم پیچیده شد)
> در مورد امضا هم آره اون متن شما و شعر مولانا یک حالت معنوی و فرا طبیعی عجیبی دارهفکر کنم برد پیت یا آنجلینا جولی تتوی متن امضای شما رو داره


آنجلیناجولی داره
خب الان این چیزایی که نوشته یودم خیلی معمولی و قابل دستیابی هستن.فکر نمیکنم دوزاژ آرمانگراییش زیاد باشه. نه دکتری گرفتن کار عجیبیه، نه تدریس خصوصی کردن... هیئت علمی شدن یکم آرزوی سختیه قبول. مدرسه زدن هم آرزو و رویامه. که خب اونم چون دیدم تو آشناهامون بدون پشتوانه‌ی خاصی کارشونو شروع کردن و موفق شدن، شتید منم بتونم. شایدم نتونم ولی به هر حال آدمی به آرزو زندست. واسه موسس شدنم عجله ندارم میدونم که ممکنه تا ۵۰ سالگی محقق نشه ولی به هرحال من ولش نمیکنم

----------


## prince

من نظر خيلي از بچه ها رو خوندم و يه تعدادي خيلي ارمانگرايانه هست و با اما و اگر .ايران اصلا مشخص نيست كدوم طرح تصويب بشه وبعدش تا كي اجرا بشه و شامل شما بشه اگه شد كه خوب ولي نميشه روش حساب كرد .معلم ابتدايي هم درامد انچناني نداره يه درامد نرمال مشخصي داره كه خيلي قابل توجه نيست در حد گذران زندگي ولي من چيزي كه فهميدم شما دنبال درامد بالا هستين .گفتين كار ازاد كنار تدريس نميخواين انجام بدين حقم دارين برا خانوما مشكله .خود معلم ابتدايي جاي رشد زيادي نداره اما اگه معلم دبيرستان بشين (من نميدونم ميشه يا نع و راهش چيه) تو دبيرستان جاي مانور زياده اگه با سواد و پرتلاش باشين و زرنگ خيلي درامد خوبي با كلاس ها ي فوق برنامه و كنكور (اگه حذفم بشه روش هاي جايگزين بازم معلم خاص نياز دارن) ميتونين كسب كنين .ديگه خودتونم بايد ديده باشين معلمايي كه درامد هاي بالايي فقط از تدريس دارن . راه بعدي اينه تو يه رشته همزمان با تدريس تحصيل كنيد تا مدارج بالاي علمي كه اگه علاقه نداريد صرف درامد توصيه نميكنم چون كم مياريد و مسير سختيه .اما اگه علاقه هست كه راه خوبيه يه رشته خوب و اينده دار بخونيد و تا دكترا برين در كنارش كارم كه ميكنيد .در اخر ميگم درامد فاكتور هاي زيادي داره و فقط به فيلد نيست تو هر شغلي ادمايي هستن كه درامد هاي بيشتري دارن هوش مالي كنار توانايي خيلي مهمه من با معلم ها زياد سر وكار ندارم اما براي مثال از رشته خودم ميگم براتون روشن بشه من پرستار ميشناسم كه از تعداد زيادي دكتر درامد بيشتري داره در صورتي كه فيلد پزشكي به طور عادي بايد درامد بيشتري داشته باشه .اينجا هوش مالي و توانايي مطرح ميشه .پس درامد بالا ميخواين اول فيلد با پتانسيل خيلي مهمه برا مثالش پزشكي فيلد بهتريه تا ادبيات فارسي يا رشته ي مهندسي روباتيك بعد از فيلد سواد وتوانايي و بعد هوش مالي اين فاكتور ها رو در نظر داشته باشين .اميداورم موفق باشين

----------


## Morvarid80

> من نظر خيلي از بچه ها رو خوندم و يه تعدادي خيلي ارمانگرايانه هست و با اما و اگر .ايران اصلا مشخص نيست كدوم طرح تصويب بشه وبعدش تا كي اجرا بشه و شامل شما بشه اگه شد كه خوب ولي نميشه روش حساب كرد .معلم ابتدايي هم درامد انچناني نداره يه درامد نرمال مشخصي داره كه خيلي قابل توجه نيست در حد گذران زندگي ولي من چيزي كه فهميدم شما دنبال درامد بالا هستين .گفتين كار ازاد كنار تدريس نميخواين انجام بدين حقم دارين برا خانوما مشكله .خود معلم ابتدايي جاي رشد زيادي نداره اما اگه معلم دبيرستان بشين (من نميدونم ميشه يا نع و راهش چيه) تو دبيرستان جاي مانور زياده اگه با سواد و پرتلاش باشين و زرنگ خيلي درامد خوبي با كلاس ها ي فوق برنامه و كنكور (اگه حذفم بشه روش هاي جايگزين بازم معلم خاص نياز دارن) ميتونين كسب كنين .ديگه خودتونم بايد ديده باشين معلمايي كه درامد هاي بالايي فقط از تدريس دارن . راه بعدي اينه تو يه رشته همزمان با تدريس تحصيل كنيد تا مدارج بالاي علمي كه اگه علاقه نداريد صرف درامد توصيه نميكنم چون كم مياريد و مسير سختيه .اما اگه علاقه هست كه راه خوبيه يه رشته خوب و اينده دار بخونيد و تا دكترا برين در كنارش كارم كه ميكنيد .در اخر ميگم درامد فاكتور هاي زيادي داره و فقط به فيلد نيست تو هر شغلي ادمايي هستن كه درامد هاي بيشتري دارن هوش مالي كنار توانايي خيلي مهمه من با معلم ها زياد سر وكار ندارم اما براي مثال از رشته خودم ميگم براتون روشن بشه من پرستار ميشناسم كه از تعداد زيادي دكتر درامد بيشتري داره در صورتي كه فيلد پزشكي به طور عادي بايد درامد بيشتري داشته باشه .اينجا هوش مالي و توانايي مطرح ميشه .پس درامد بالا ميخواين اول فيلد با پتانسيل خيلي مهمه برا مثالش پزشكي فيلد بهتريه تا ادبيات فارسي يا رشته ي مهندسي روباتيك بعد از فيلد سواد وتوانايي و بعد هوش مالي اين فاكتور ها رو در نظر داشته باشين .اميداورم موفق باشين


ممنونم ازتون بله شما واقعگرایانه میگین

----------


## mina_77

> عزیزم از این دانشگاها که ما قبول شدیم، شرط سنی دارناااا     مطمئنی قبول شدی؟!   خب رات نمیدادن آخه  
> راستی آخرم نفهمیدیم چی قبول شدی    چون دکتری علوم تجربی تو دفترچه به چشمم نخورد  مرسی همچنین عزیزم


مگه نمیدونی
شرط سنی شده ۲۴
که یه رقابتی ایجاد بشه
هر کسی با تراز ۶۵۰۰ فرهنگی نشه

----------


## Morvarid80

> مگه نمیدونی
> شرط سنی شده ۲۴
> که یه رقابتی ایجاد بشه
> هر کسی با تراز ۶۵۰۰ فرهنگی نشه


چههه عاااالی :Yahoo (3):   اینجوری کیفیت آموزش کشور بالاتر میره. فقط حیف حالا که تازه شرایط سنی رو تغییر دادن دیگه شما و دوستتون نمیتونین ادعا کنین که ۳ بار ۳ بار قبول شدین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mina_77

> چههه عاااالی  اینجوری کیفیت آموزش کشور بالاتر میره. فقط حیف حالا که تازه شرایط سنی رو تغییر دادن دیگه شما و دوستتون نمیتونین ادعا کنین که ۳ بار ۳ بار قبول شدین


آررره کیفیت آموزش پرورش میره بالا 
خداروشکر واقعا
ما امسال هم ۲۲ عه تمام نشده بودیم  :Yahoo (4):  پس ادعامون سر جاشه
من اونو برا سالای بعد گفتم
یه وقت سه تا سه تامون شیش تا شیش تا نشه  :Yahoo (65): 

حرف گذشته هارو بیخیال
برات خیلی خوشحالم قبولیت مبارکه
دانشجو فرهنگیانو رو هوا میزنن
ایشالله آبان نشده اذر خونه ی خودتی و به هدف غاییت رسیدی

کور از دنیا چی میخاد ؟
۲ تا چشِ بینا
مروارید از دنیا چی میخاد ؟
 :Yahoo (4): )))♥️

----------


## Dream come true

> چههه عاااالی  اینجوری کیفیت آموزش کشور بالاتر میره. فقط حیف حالا که تازه شرایط سنی رو تغییر دادن دیگه شما و دوستتون نمیتونین ادعا کنین که ۳ بار ۳ بار قبول شدین


به نظرم بیشتر از اینکه ذهنتون رو درآمد بذارید  یکمم رو اخلاقتون کار کنید ایشون بدون هیچ کنایه ای فقط قصد راهنماییتون داشت .به هر حال بخشی از تربیت دانش آموزهای آیندتون قراره با شما باشه متاسفتم کسی که پای اهدافش مونده حالا به هر دلیلی نتونسته قبول شه رو انقد راحت قضاوت و تمسخر میکنید
در ضمن معلمی سال های قبل شرایط سنی تا 22 سال داشته کسی که کنکور میده تا سن 22 سالگی میتونسته حداقل 5 بار کنکور بده و ممکنه شرایط قبولی داشته باشه ولی این رشته هدفش نباشه موفق باشی

----------


## Morvarid80

> به نظرم بیشتر از اینکه ذهنتون رو درآمد بذارید  یکمم رو اخلاقتون کار کنید ایشون بدون هیچ کنایه ای فقط قصد راهنماییتون داشت .به هر حال بخشی از تربیت دانش آموزهای آیندتون قراره با شما باشه متاسفتم کسی که پای اهدافش مونده حالا به هر دلیلی نتونسته قبول شه رو انقد راحت قضاوت و تمسخر میکنید
> در ضمن معلمی سال های قبل شرایط سنی تا 22 سال داشته کسی که کنکور میده تا سن 22 سالگی میتونسته حداقل 5 بار کنکور بده و ممکنه شرایط قبولی داشته باشه ولی این رشته هدفش نباشه موفق باشی


عزیزم شما تو این ۱ ماهی که عضوی حتما خیلی از برخوردها و سرزنشهای قبلی رو ندیدی.  من اگه چیزیم گفتم، صرفاً مقابله به مثل کردم.ممنون میشم خودتونو نندازین وسط بحثی که از اول توش نبودی.

----------


## Morvarid80

> آررره کیفیت آموزش پرورش میره بالا 
> خداروشکر واقعا
> ما امسال هم ۲۲ عه تمام نشده بودیم  پس ادعامون سر جاشه
> من اونو برا سالای بعد گفتم
> یه وقت سه تا سه تامون شیش تا شیش تا نشه 
> 
> حرف گذشته هارو بیخیال
> برات خیلی خوشحالم قبولیت مبارکه
> دانشجو فرهنگیانو رو هوا میزنن
> ...


سال یا سالای بعد ایشالله ۳ تا ۳تات بشه ۶ تا ۶ تا گلم . شاید همکار بشیم و این گفتگو های جذابمون رو بتونیم تا سالها ی سال حفظ کنیم  :Yahoo (4):    کاش منم میتونستم برات خوشحال باشم، حداقل واسه شووَر کردنت!   والا بوخودا :Yahoo (56): 
راستی کاش اینم متوجه بشی عزیزم که هدف غاییم شوهر داشتن نیست، همه چیز داشتنه. که خب یکیشم زندگی مشترک خوبه نه همش. ما گاردی در برابرش نداریم. جهان اولشم همینه والا. اونجا فمنیسم‌زدگی نیست و تو فمنیسم اشتباه نمیزنن :‌)
خداروشکر که انگار به لطف خدا قرار نیست 


```
از_اینجا_مونده_از_اونجا_رونده
```

باشم !  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## دانشجوی تجربه

سلام من یه متولد سال 78 هستم وامسال سومین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم.با اینکه برای پزشکی مونده بودم مثل سال قبل اصلا نخوندم و کلا دوهفته آخر رو خوندم.رتبم تو تجربی منطقه سه اومد 6000 وتوی زبان 400.میخواستم یه سالم برای کنکور بمونم اما خانواده و مشاور قانعم کردن که همین امسال برم،منم با اینکه میتونستم دامپزشکی و گفتار درمانی قبول بشم دبیری رو ازونا بالاتر زدم و امسال دبیری زبان انگلیسی فرهنگیان قبول شدم(سالای قبلم میتونستم قبول بشم)ولی الان با کامنت هایی که اینجا خوندم فکر میکنم اشتباه کردم.نظر شما چیه ایا تصمیم اشتباهی گرفتم؟

----------


## دانشجوی تجربه

اره منم هدفم همینه اینطوری که اینجا میگن اگه تا اخرشم بری باز هیچ چیز خاصی نمیشه

----------


## mina_77

> سال یا سالای بعد ایشالله ۳ تا ۳تات بشه ۶ تا ۶ تا گلم . شاید همکار بشیم و این گفتگو های جذابمون رو بتونیم تا سالها ی سال حفظ کنیم    کاش منم میتونستم برات خوشحال باشم، حداقل واسه شووَر کردنت!   والا بوخودا
> راستی کاش اینم متوجه بشی عزیزم که هدف غاییم شوهر داشتن نیست، همه چیز داشتنه. که خب یکیشم زندگی مشترک خوبه نه همش. ما گاردی در برابرش نداریم. جهان اولشم همینه والا. اونجا فمنیسم‌زدگی نیست و تو فمنیسم اشتباه نمیزنن :‌)
> خداروشکر که انگار به لطف خدا قرار نیست 
> 
> 
> ```
> از_اینجا_مونده_از_اونجا_رونده
> ```
> 
> باشم !


عـــــسلم  :Yahoo (4): 
تو چقدر شیرینی اخه
بزار بخورمت

همین که زیر آسمون یه شهر دارم باهات زندگی میکنم کافیه
به بیشترش راضی نیستم :  )

جهان اولم همه به فکر تشکیل خانوادناااا
ولی میدونی چیه
جهان اول یک تاپیک درمیون راجبش حرف نمی زنن  :Yahoo (4): 

راستی تا یادم نرفته اینم بگم
اومدی اردبیل بهم ی ندا بده
ادرس شماره تلفن چنتا مسافر خونه بهت بدم‌ :Yahoo (4): 
من که نمیتونم پذیرات باشم
خداااااشاهده برای ۱ روز !!!
ولی انقدر بی معرفت نیستم حالا که دانشگاه میرم راه و چاهو بلدم همشهریمو راهنمایی نکنم  :Yahoo (4): 

خدا پشت و پناهت
بــــوس♥️

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> سلام من یه متولد سال 78 هستم وامسال سومین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم.با اینکه برای پزشکی مونده بودم مثل سال قبل اصلا نخوندم و کلا دوهفته آخر رو خوندم.رتبم تو تجربی منطقه سه اومد 6000 وتوی زبان 400.میخواستم یه سالم برای کنکور بمونم اما خانواده و مشاور قانعم کردن که همین امسال برم،منم با اینکه میتونستم دامپزشکی و گفتار درمانی قبول بشم دبیری رو ازونا بالاتر زدم و امسال دبیری زبان انگلیسی فرهنگیان قبول شدم(سالای قبلم میتونستم قبول بشم)ولی الان با کامنت هایی که اینجا خوندم فکر میکنم اشتباه کردم.نظر شما چیه ایا تصمیم اشتباهی گرفتم؟


اصلااااا و ابدا چنین فکری نکن. دبیر زبان انگلیسی خداست. اگه همون اندازه که پزشک می خواد 10 سال بکوب درس بخونه، زحمت بکشی و یه بِرند معتبر برای تدریس کنکور زبان درست کنی، می تونی اندازه ی پزشک و بیشتر از اون در بیاری. زبان واقعا توش پوله. من حداقل از 15 سالگی دارم از زبان پول در میارم. همین امسال هم از فردای روز کنکور شروع کردم به کار ترجمه و زیرنویس و نشستم توی خونه هر ماه اندازه ی حقوق یه معلم در آوردم.

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام من یه متولد سال 78 هستم وامسال سومین سالی بود که کنکور میدادم.با اینکه برای پزشکی مونده بودم مثل سال قبل اصلا نخوندم و کلا دوهفته آخر رو خوندم.رتبم تو تجربی منطقه سه اومد 6000 وتوی زبان 400.میخواستم یه سالم برای کنکور بمونم اما خانواده و مشاور قانعم کردن که همین امسال برم،منم با اینکه میتونستم دامپزشکی و گفتار درمانی قبول بشم دبیری رو ازونا بالاتر زدم و امسال دبیری زبان انگلیسی فرهنگیان قبول شدم(سالای قبلم میتونستم قبول بشم)ولی الان با کامنت هایی که اینجا خوندم فکر میکنم اشتباه کردم.نظر شما چیه ایا تصمیم اشتباهی گرفتم؟


پسر تو که با ۶۰۰۰ منطقه پزشکی آزاد تهران میوردی :Yahoo (35):   من رتبم با تو خیلی اختلاف داشت و منطقه۲ بودم با اینحال تغذیه و علومآزمایشگاهی و پرستاری و... هم اوردم. شما مطمئنم که فیزیو هم قبول بودی.حالا نگران و ناراحت نشو شاید اونجوری آیندت فقط یکم مطمئن تر بود ولی الانم کلی میتونی پیشرفت کنی. تو شهرتون یا مرکز استانتون کلاس زبان تاسیس کنی، مدرسه ۲ زبانه، تدریس خصوصی چون متاسفانه هنوز خیلی از بچه ها زبانشون افتضاحه...
پدر یکی از دوستام از طریق همین دبیری زبان الان ماشالله وضعشون توپه البته زنشم دبیر ریاضیه. 
یه آشناهم داریم که انجمن زبان تاسیس کردن تو شهرمون. دقیقا نمیدونم کارشون چیه ولی میدونم معلمای زبانو جمع میکنن یه جا و حتی سفر تحقیقاتی خارجی هم میفرستنشون.انگلیسی همیشه به‌درد میخوره. میتونید مقاله های مردمو ترجمه کنید و...

----------


## Morvarid80

> عـــــسلم 
> تو چقدر شیرینی اخه
> بزار بخورمت
> 
> همین که زیر آسمون یه شهر دارم باهات زندگی میکنم کافیه
> به بیشترش راضی نیستم :  )
> 
> جهان اولم همه به فکر تشکیل خانوادناااا
> ولی میدونی چیه
> ...


خب ،خب ،عزیزم   ... دیگه این مکالمه داره حوصلمو سر می‌بره و در شان خودم نمیبینم. معلومه دیگه قدرت تیکه انداختنم نداری ماگزیموم سطح طنزت رسیده به سطح یه نوجوون بسیجی در اواخر دهه ۵۰ :Yahoo (76):   :‌)))

----------


## mina_77

> خب ،خب ،عزیزم   ... دیگه این مکالمه داره حوصلمو سر می‌بره و در شان خودم نمیبینم. معلومه دیگه قدرت تیکه انداختنم نداری ماگزیموم سطح طنزت رسیده به سطح یه نوجوون بسیجی در اواخر دهه ۵۰  :‌)))


تو چادر گل گلیتو سرت کردی
رفتی مصاحبه 
که ازت اسم امام جمعه شهرو بپرسن
من بسیجی دهه پنجاهی ام ؟

شتتتتتتتتتتتت :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Morvarid80

> اصلااااا و ابدا چنین فکری نکن. دبیر زبان انگلیسی خداست. اگه همون اندازه که پزشک می خواد 10 سال بکوب درس بخونه، زحمت بکشی و یه بِرند معتبر برای تدریس کنکور زبان درست کنی، می تونی اندازه ی پزشک و بیشتر از اون در بیاری. زبان واقعا توش پوله. من حداقل از 15 سالگی دارم از زبان پول در میارم. همین امسال هم از فردای روز کنکور شروع کردم به کار ترجمه و زیرنویس و نشستم توی خونه هر ماه اندازه ی حقوق یه معلم در آوردم.


ببین الان که اینجوری گفتی خداست به فکر فرو رفتم :Yahoo (35):    من زبانم خداروشکر بد نیست خوبه فیلم بدون زیرنویسو تا ۸۰ درصدشون میفهمم با اینکه ۴   ۵ ساله اصلا پامو کلاس نذاشتم. بنظرت ارشد همون رشته های پیشنهادی رو بخونم 
آموزش و پرورش ابتدايي، گروه روانشناسي و روانشناسي (همه گرايش‌ها)،‌ روانشناسي عمومي، روانشناسي شخصيت، روانشناسي تربيتي، روانشناسي باليني، علوم تربيتي، مشاوره، مشاوره و راهنمايي، سنجش و اندازه‌گيري، امورتربيتي، امورتربیتی،فلسفه تعلیم وتربیت ،برنامه ریزی درسی و سنجش و اندازه گیری
یا یه رشته به غیر از اینا   برای تغییر مقطع؟ من واسه تدریس خصوصی میگما. یا فوقش تدریس تو آموزشگاهای کوچیک. چون متاسفانه برای تدریس کنکور در سطح عالی خانوما جایی ندارن.منم اونقدرا حوصله‌ی کنکورو درس و جو رقابتی ندارم. 
اینجا و یه فروم دیگه میگفتن کسی واسه مشکل درسی کلاس نمیره  یا آمادگی تیزهوشان ششم پیش معلم ابتدایی نمیره پیش راهنمایی میره. 
راستی رپلای قبلیمم جواب ندادی برادر  :‌)

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> ببین الان که اینجوری گفتی خداست به فکر فرو رفتم   من زبانم خداروشکر بد نیست خوبه فیلم بدون زیرنویسو تا ۸۰ درصدشون میفهمم با اینکه ۴   ۵ ساله اصلا پامو کلاس نذاشتم. بنظرت ارشد همون رشته های پیشنهادی رو بخونم 
> آموزش و پرورش ابتدايي، گروه روانشناسي و روانشناسي (همه گرايش‌ها)،‌ روانشناسي عمومي، روانشناسي شخصيت، روانشناسي تربيتي، روانشناسي باليني، علوم تربيتي، مشاوره، مشاوره و راهنمايي، سنجش و اندازه‌گيري، امورتربيتي، امورتربیتی،فلسفه تعلیم وتربیت ،برنامه ریزی درسی و سنجش و اندازه گیری
> یا یه رشته به غیر از اینا   برای تغییر مقطع؟ من واسه تدریس خصوصی میگما. یا فوقش تدریس تو آموزشگاهای کوچیک. چون متاسفانه برای تدریس کنکور در سطح عالی خانوما جایی ندارن.منم اونقدرا حوصله‌ی کنکورو درس و جو رقابتی ندارم. 
> اینجا و یه فروم دیگه میگفتن کسی واسه مشکل درسی کلاس نمیره  یا آمادگی تیزهوشان ششم پیش معلم ابتدایی نمیره پیش راهنمایی میره. 
> راستی رپلای قبلیمم جواب ندادی برادر  :‌)


عذرخواهی می کنم. ولی خوب جواب این با قبلی در واقع ترکیبیه. من دقیقا روش ادامه ی تحصیل و رشته هایی که گفتی رو توی معلمی نمی دونم. اما اگه راهی هست که بتونی دبیر زبان بشی به نظر من واقعا عالیه. زمینه ی کار دانش زبان خیلی زیاده. حتی بدون داشتن هیچ نوع مدرکی میشه کلی باهاش درآمد کسب کرد. حالا اگه با دبیری زبان و کلاس کنکور ترکیب بشه که دیگه نور علی نور.

----------


## Morvarid80

> عذرخواهی می کنم. ولی خوب جواب این با قبلی در واقع ترکیبیه. من دقیقا روش ادامه ی تحصیل و رشته هایی که گفتی رو توی معلمی نمی دونم. اما اگه راهی هست که بتونی دبیر زبان بشی به نظر من واقعا عالیه. زمینه ی کار دانش زبان خیلی زیاده. حتی بدون داشتن هیچ نوع مدرکی میشه کلی باهاش درآمد کسب کرد. حالا اگه با دبیری زبان و کلاس کنکور ترکیب بشه که دیگه نور علی نور.


تشکر

----------


## دانشجوی تجربه

> پسر تو که با ۶۰۰۰ منطقه پزشکی آزاد تهران میوردی  من رتبم با تو خیلی اختلاف داشت و منطقه۲ بودم با اینحال تغذیه و علومآزمایشگاهی و پرستاری و... هم اوردم. شما مطمئنم که فیزیو هم قبول بودی.حالا نگران و ناراحت نشو شاید اونجوری آیندت فقط یکم مطمئن تر بود ولی الانم کلی میتونی پیشرفت کنی. تو شهرتون یا مرکز استانتون کلاس زبان تاسیس کنی، مدرسه ۲ زبانه، تدریس خصوصی چون متاسفانه هنوز خیلی از بچه ها زبانشون افتضاحه...
> پدر یکی از دوستام از طریق همین دبیری زبان الان ماشالله وضعشون توپه البته زنشم دبیر ریاضیه. 
> یه آشناهم داریم که انجمن زبان تاسیس کردن تو شهرمون. دقیقا نمیدونم کارشون چیه ولی میدونم معلمای زبانو جمع میکنن یه جا و حتی سفر تحقیقاتی خارجی هم میفرستنشون.انگلیسی همیشه به‌درد میخوره. میتونید مقاله های مردمو ترجمه کنید و...


تو منطقه 3 زیر 3000 میتونن پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی قبول بشن وگرنه که منم زده بودم و حتی پردیسش قبول نشدم.حالا این ها به کنار من خودم خیلی به زبان علاقه دارم و با اینکه خیلی کم (حدود یه سال) تو دوران راهنمایی کلاس میرفتم اما الان به طور کامل مکالمه زبان رو توی فیلما و برنامه های انگلیسی متوجه میشم و توی کنکورم با اینکه برای زبان تخصصی هیچ مطالعه ای نداشتم تونستم 71درصدو بزنم.بعد از زبانم به زیست شناسی خیلی علاقه داشتم و المپیادشم قبول شده بودم و در اینده اونم احتمالا ادامه بدم.حالا نه به صورت اکادمیک شاید خوداموزی .امیدوارم تو زندگیتون همیشه موفق باشید

----------


## Morvarid80

> تو منطقه 3 زیر 3000 میتونن پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی قبول بشن وگرنه که منم زده بودم و حتی پردیسش قبول نشدم.حالا این ها به کنار من خودم خیلی به زبان علاقه دارم و با اینکه خیلی کم (حدود یه سال) تو دوران راهنمایی کلاس میرفتم اما الان به طور کامل مکالمه زبان رو توی فیلما و برنامه های انگلیسی متوجه میشم و توی کنکورم با اینکه برای زبان تخصصی هیچ مطالعه ای نداشتم تونستم 71درصدو بزنم.بعد از زبانم به زیست شناسی خیلی علاقه داشتم و المپیادشم قبول شده بودم و در اینده اونم احتمالا ادامه بدم.حالا نه به صورت اکادمیک شاید خوداموزی .امیدوارم تو زندگیتون همیشه موفق باشید


ممنونم شما هم همینطور.
همین زیست و زبان رو ادغام کن مقاله‌ی علمی انگلیسی بده بفرست کشورای دیگه رزومتو قوی کن :Yahoo (4):   شنیدم میشه بری سر کلاسای دانشگاه بشینی بدون اینکه دانشجو باشی. سر کلاس استاد شفیعی کدکنی دانشگاه تهران، خیلیا میرن

----------


## Morvarid80

Ůp***

----------

